# قانون حفظ الطاقة.. Conservation of Energy ؟؟ دعوة للنقاش !!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
نسمع ونقرأ ونردد جملة :: قانون حفظ الطاقة :: 
ومررنا جميعا بهذاالتعريف ​ 
"الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم ".
وبعضنا لم يتمعن مليا في تعريف هذا القانون وكيف تم إستنتاجه .. والمقصود منه ..​ 
بالنسبة لمدارك وقدرات الإنسان المخلوق فهو لن يستطيع ان يخلق شيئا :
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى: ​ 
{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ لَن يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَاباً وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ وَإِن يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئاً لَّا يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ }الحج73​ 
لذا فالمقصود هو في محيط المخلوق البشري .. 
وايضا جميع المخلوقات .. فلن يستطيعوا خلق شئ من العدم.​ 
أودع الله هذا الكون بأسرار وعلوم عرف الأنسان بعضها .. ولم يدرك بعضها إن لم يكن معظمها .​ 
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى : 
{وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }الإسراء85​ 
{قُل لَّوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَاداً لِّكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَن تَنفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَداً }الكهف109​ 
فعلمُ الله غير مـُدرَك البتة.​ 
إن قانون حفظ الطاقة ما هو إلا نتائج لتجارب فيزيائية Empirical قام بها الإنسان 
وتوصل بها إلى هذا القانون والذي ينص على ::​ 
الكمية الكلية للطاقة في نظام معزول تظل ثابتة على مدار الزمن .​ 
ما هو الزمن :: الزمن شئ نسبي للمولى سبحانه وتعالى :: 
والمكان شئ نسبي للحق جل في علاه وتنزه عن النقص 
فله صفات الجمال والكمال.. 
وتنزه عن الزمان والمكان.​ 
كلمة نظام معزول :: مثل الأرض ومن عليها إن أردنا الشمولية ، ​ 
isolated system​ 

هناك نظريات مثل Frame Indifference او Objectivity ​ 
OBJECTIVITY​ 


وقد نحتاج لمعرف أدوات معينة لفهمها مثل 
Tensor Analysis​ 
النظرية ليست حقيقة Theory Is Not a FACT ​ 
إلا إذا تم إثباتها علميا وتجريبيا لتكون حقيقة ثابتة.​ 
وكنتيجة للقانون ::
فإن الطاقة لايمكن خلقها (إحداثها) ولا يمكن تحطيمها .. 
ولكن فقط يمكن تحويلها إلى صيغة أخرى من صيغ الطاقة (من حالة إلى حالة أخرى).​ 
طبعا كما ذكرت هذا في قدرات المخلوق الضعيف ​ 
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى ::
{يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَن يُخَفِّفَ عَنكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفاً }النساء28​ 
ولكن هذه الطاقة يتم تحويلها إلى شكل آخر في نظام مغلق فقط closed system
وكمثال تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة حركية.​ 


إن النظرية النسبية (آلبرت آينشتاين) تنص على أن الطاقة والكتلة هما نفس الشيء 
ولا يمكن للأول أن يظهر دون ظهور الثاني، أي أن الطاقة والكتلة متلازمان.​



ولكن في الأنظمة المقفلة closed system فإن الطاقة والكتلة يبقى كل واحد منهما مستقل عن الآخر.​


الخاصية أو الصفة الجديدة في الفيزياء النسبية هو أن جزيئات المادة ( مثل تلك المكونة للذرات) 
يمكن تحويلها لصيغة أخرى غير مادية ، مثل الضوء ، او طاقة حركية ، او طاقة كامنة (مثال : الحرارة)​ 


على كل حال فإن التحول أو التغيير لا يؤثر في الكتلة الكلية للأنظمة ، حيث إن الصيغ الأخيرة للطاقة اللامادية (non material)
تستمر في الحفاظ على كتلتها خلال أي تحول مماثل .​ 


إن بقاء " الطاقة " يعود (يعتمد) إلى بقاء النظام الكلي للطاقة عبر الزمن.​ 


هذه الطاقة تشمل المصاحبة لكتلة بقية الجزيئات وكل الصيغ الأخرى للطاقة في ذلك النظام. بالإضافة فإن الكتلة الثابتة
(mass invariant)
او نظام لأجسام لها نفس الإطارات المرجعية ،،​ 

ويقصد بالإطار المرجعي Frame of Reference هي الأبعاد المكونة للإطار من إحداثيات وبعد زمني .​ 

إذن فإن الكتلة الثابتة لأنظمة الجزيئات 
(( الكتلة للنظام كما لو شوهد من مركز كتلة إطار عزمي )) ، 
مثل الإطار Frame الذي سوف يتم وزنه ، هو أيضا محفوظ (باقي) عبر مرور الزمن ، لأي مشاهد واحد ، من نقطة معينة ، 
وبالعكس بالنسبة للطاقة الكلية فهي ذات قيمة واحدة لجميع المراقبين (ملاحظين ، مشاهدين)​ 


لذلك ففي نظام منعزل قائم بذاته ، بالرغم من أن المادة (الجزيئات مع بقية الكتلة ) والطاقة النقية ( الحرارة والضوء ) يمكن تحويل كل واحد منهما إلى الآخر ،، 
كمية الطاقة الكلية وكمية الكتلة الكلية للحرارة والضوء لمثل هذا النظام تظل متماثلة عبر الزمن ، كما يراها أي ملاحظ.​ 


إذا كانت الطاقة في أي شكل لها يمكنها ان تتلاشى او تختفي في 
مثل هذا النظام ، 
فالنتيجة الحتمية هي إن كتلة هذا النظام ستتناقص نتيجة الفقدان.​ 

وكنتيجة لقانون بقاء الطاقة ‘ فإن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة يمكنها ان تعمل باستمرار فقط إذا لم تنتج طاقة لمحيطها. ​ 
إذا كانت هذه الماكينات تنتج طاقة فائضة عن تلك التي تم تزويدها بها فإنها يجب ان تفقد جزءا من كتلتها حتى تتلاشى هذه الكتلة مع الوقت، لذا فإن هذه الماكينات غير ممكنة
(أي أنها مستحيلة) .​ 


تعريف : الكتلة الثابتة mass invariant​ 

هي خاصية الطاقة الكلية والعزوم الكلية لجسم او أجسام لها نفس الإطارات المرجعية frame references هذه الإطارات صالحة فقط لكوكبنا .. 
فهناك لكل كوكب وقمر ونجم ومجرة أبعاد أيضا .. بمعنى ان السرعة لسيارة على كوكب مثل المريخ مختلفة،​ 


بأسباب كثيرة مثل الجاذبية والزمن والكتلة والأبعاد والظروف الطبيعية لكل كوكب.. 
فلو كان هناك جسم متحرك على سطح القمر مثلا فله حسابات أخرى نسبيا للقمر ونسبيا للأرض ونسبيا للملاحظ.​ 


ويقصد بالإطار المرجعي هي الأبعاد المكونة للإطار من إحداثيات وزمن وقد تصل الإحداثيات إلا ما لانهاية..​ 



اسأل المولى ان يوفقنا لما في خير دنيانا وآخرتنا.
أترككم مع الموضوع باللغة الإنجليزية.​ 

Conservation of energy

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to: navigation, search
This article is about the law of conservation of energy in physics. For sustainable energy resources, see Energy conservation.
The law of conservation of energy is an empirical law of physics. It states that the total amount of energy in an isolated system remains constant over time (is said to be _conserved_ over time). A consequence of this law is that energy can neither be created nor destroyed, it can only be transformed from one state to another. The only thing that can happen to energy in a closed system is that it can change form, for instance chemical energy can become kinetic energy.
Albert Einstein's theory of relativity shows that energy and mass are the same thing, and that neither one appears without the other. Thus in closed systems, both mass and energy are conserved separately, just as was understood in pre-relativistic physics. The new feature of relativistic physics is that "matter" particles (such as those constituting atoms) could be converted to non-matter forms of energy, such as light; or kinetic and potential energy (example: heat). However, this conversion does _not_ affect the total mass of systems, since the latter forms of non-matter energy still retain their mass through any such conversion.[1]
Today, conservation of “energy” refers to the conservation of the total system energy over time. This energy includes the energy associated with the rest mass of particles and all other forms of energy in the system. In addition the invariant mass of systems of particles (the mass of the system as seen in its center of mass inertial frame, such as the frame in which it would need to be weighed), is also conserved over time for any single observer, and (unlike the total energy) is the same value for all observers. Therefore, in an isolated system, although matter (particles with rest mass) and "pure energy" (heat and light) can be converted to one another, both the total amount of energy and the total amount of mass of such systems remain constant over time, as seen by any single observer. If energy in any form is allowed to escape such systems (see binding energy) the mass of the system will decrease in correspondence with the loss.
A consequence of the law of energy conservation is that perpetual motion machines can only work perpetually if they deliver no energy to their surroundings. If such machines produce more energy than is put into them, they must lose mass and thus eventually disappear over perpetual time, and are therefore not possible.


رابط الموضوع​


----------



## د حسين (14 أبريل 2010)

*قانون مصونية الطاقة*

شكرا للدكتور محمد على فتح موضوع مصونية الطاقة ...
لكن الموضوع كان بطريقة صحافية كنت اتمنى ان يربطه بما تم التوصل اليه من علوم حديثة بعضها مثبت والباقي في طريقه للاثبات انشاء الله 
ان الله أمرنا بالتفكر والبحث العلمي
لقد اقترن قانون انحفاظ الطاقة مع قانون انحفلظ المادة 
وفي هذه الحالة ان الانسان استطاع افناء جزء من المادة وحصل مقابلها على طاقة عالية جدا كما في القنبلة الذرية وتوليد الكهرباء بالطاقة النووية وهذا واقع مثبت لا يستطيع أحد انكاره 
أما العكس وهو افناء الطاقة لتحويلها الى مادة أقول ان معظمنا يتابع أخبار أكبر تجربة علمية فيزيائية شهدتها البشرية وهي متوفرة على صفحات الانترنت وتجري أحداثها الآن تحت الحدود الفاصلة بين فرنسا وسويسرا على عمق يتراوح بين 80 متر و150 متر في انبوب دائري طوله 26 كيلو متر وبنتيجة التجربة التي فشلت منذ عامين وتعاد الآن سيتم حسب توقعات 7000 عالم فيزيائ اكتشاف جسيمات جديدة أطلقوا عليها مسبقا اسم (بوزونات هيغز )
يمكن متابعة أخبار هذه التجربة بالبحث عن lhc مصادم البروتونات الكبير ..
أرجو ان تفيدكم هذه المعلومات .... ,ارجو من المشاركين تقديم معلومات عملية واقعية ...وللموضوع تتمة... وشكرا​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (14 أبريل 2010)

قانون بقاء الطاقة : " الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم "
قانون الملتقى : " موضوعات د محمد باشراحيل لاتترك ولا ينبغى ان تترك دون قراءتها والتمعن فيها "
بارك الله فيك يادكتور
​


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا أخ محمد على هذه المشاركة
ولي عدة ملاحظات
1- حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور لم ينكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة
2- البعض مقتنع تماما بحفظ المادة فمثلا 1 لتر من الماء قد ينقص بتبخر الماء أو بتحليله إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين وقد يزيد بإضافة ماء إليه، أو بتكثيف بخار ماء، أي أن البعض يكون لديه قناعة أن الماء لم يفن ولم يستحدث، ولكن عند تطبيق نفس المبدأ على الطاقة لا يقتنع
3- في حالات خاصة يوجد تداخل بين المادة والطاقة مثل التفاعلات النووية، أو معادلة أينشتاين الشهيرة، وهذا ليس كسرا لقانون حفظ الطاقة وإنما تكملة له
4- في حالة التفاعلات النووية مدخلات المادة لا تساوي مخرجات المادة وذلك بسبب تحول جزء من المادة إلى طاقة، فمثلا يدخل أحد نظائر اليورانيوم في التفاعل ويخرج نظير آخر رغم أنه يورانيوم
5- في التفاعلات التي تكون مدخلاتها المادية تساوي مخرجاتها المادية لا تنطبق معادلات أينشتاين أو غيرها من المعادلات الحديثة وتظل القوانين الكلاسيكية هي المسيطرة
6- كل التطبيقات التقليدية البعيدة عن النواة مثل الميكانيزمات الميكانيكية والتفاعلات الكيميائية والأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية فشلت فشلا ذريعا في كسر قانون بقاء الطاقة رغم المحاولات التي استمرت مئات أو ربما آلاف الأعوام، وهذا يعني أن توجيه الجهد لمثل هذه المحاولات هو مجهود ضائع نحن أولى به في أشياء أخرى نافعة
7- من يريد صنع آلة تخرق قانون حفظ الطاقة فعليه أولا أن يجري الكثير من التحليل والدراسة المستفيضة للإثبات أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق، وبعدها يصنع الماكينة

أما ختام القول، يا كارهي قانون حفظ الطاقة، نحن لسنا ضدكم ولا توجد عداوة شخصية معكم، ولكننا تعلمنا أشياء ونعرف أنها مثبتة ولا نريد أن تضيعوا وقتكم وأموالكم في أوهام، وننصحكم برغبة صادقة في النصح الأمين، فلا تتخذونا أعداء وفكروا ولو قليلا في كلامنا​


----------



## م.عماد ك (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بك أخ محمد وجزاك الله خيرا
(خلق الإنسان ضعيفا)من ناحية القوة الجسدية والقوة الفكرية .............بمعنى أن الله جل وعلا يختص من عباده ما يشاء وكيف شاء لما فيه مصلحة عباده.....

وقل ربي زدني علما


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 أبريل 2010)

مجرد سؤال 

عند مرور طاقة كهربية بقوة واحد كيلووات ساعه لمدة ساعه 
فى ملف كهربي ونتيجه له تولد لدينا مجال مغناطيسي بقدرة واحد تسلا واستمر المجال ثابت الى انتهاء الساعه 

وبعد قطع الكهرباء انتهى المجال المغناطيسي 

السؤال 
اين ذهبت الطاقة الكهربية المستخدمة ؟
هل فنيت ؟
ماهى الصيغة اللتى تحولت اليها وكيف اجدها ؟

مع العلم انه لم يحدث فقد حرارى اثناء التشغيل 

======
ثانيا لى تحفظ على كلمة نظام معزول 
فدكتور الكاقة بالجامعة وهذا ما اتذكه من اكثر من عشرين سنه انه قال اننا نعيش فى بحر من الطاقة 
كل شئ يحتوى على الطاقة ويمكن الحصول ببساطة على الطاقة الكهربية مثلا بالمجان من مصادر اخرى مثل طاقة السديم ااو الفاكيوم 

فلا يوجد على سطح الكرة الارضية مكان معزول 
نظرا للمجالات الكهرومغناكيسية اللتى تتخلل كل شئ من الماد مهما كانت درجة العزل فلن تصل الى صفر 

==
مشكورا انتظر التفسير للسؤال


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> عند مرور طاقة كهربية بقوة واحد كيلووات ساعه لمدة ساعه
> فى ملف كهربي ونتيجه له تولد لدينا مجال مغناطيسي بقدرة واحد تسلا واستمر المجال ثابت الى انتهاء الساعه
> 
> وبعد قطع الكهرباء انتهى المجال المغناطيسي
> ...



حيث أن الطاقة لم تستعمل في أي شيئ آخر إذا بالتأكيد تحولت إلى طاقة حرارية، كيف تقول إذا أنه لا يوجد فقد حراري؟؟
باختصار الطاقة إما تحولت إلى طاقة حرارية أو تحولت إلى طاقة أخرى أو لم تستهلك طاقة من الأساس



fagrelsabah قال:


> ثانيا لى تحفظ على كلمة نظام معزول
> فدكتور الكاقة بالجامعة وهذا ما اتذكه من اكثر من عشرين سنه انه قال اننا نعيش فى بحر من الطاقة
> كل شئ يحتوى على الطاقة ويمكن الحصول ببساطة على الطاقة الكهربية مثلا بالمجان من مصادر اخرى مثل طاقة السديم ااو الفاكيوم
> 
> ...


كلامك صحيح
ولكن الفكرة كيف نستثمر هذا البحر من الطاقة، وهذا ما تكلم عنه د. حسين مرارا. فأكبر مثال على الموجات الكهرومغناطيسة هو الطاقة الضوئية والتي يستخلها البعض في الخلايا الضوئية لتوليد الكهرباء

أتمنى أن أكون قد رددت علي سؤاليك


----------



## د حسين (15 أبريل 2010)

*نقاش جميل*

تحية طيبة يبدو اننا بدأنا نتكلم بشكل صحيح وأرجو تجاوز سوء الفهم الذي حصل سابقا...
ان كلام الأخ زملكاوي صحيح تماما وسأضيف اليه قليلا .... ​ 
هذا سؤال فجر الصباح (مجرد سؤال 

عند مرور طاقة كهربية بقوة واحد كيلووات ساعه لمدة ساعه 
فى ملف كهربي ونتيجه له تولد لدينا مجال مغناطيسي بقدرة واحد تسلا واستمر المجال ثابت الى انتهاء الساعه 

وبعد قطع الكهرباء انتهى المجال المغناطيسي 

السؤال 
اين ذهبت الطاقة الكهربية المستخدمة ؟
هل فنيت ؟
ماهى الصيغة اللتى تحولت اليها وكيف اجدها ؟

مع العلم انه لم يحدث فقد حرارى اثناء التشغيل )
1 - ملاحظة حول السؤال حيث ان كلمة ساعة باللون الأزرق ليست بمحلها فنقول استطاعة واحد كيلو واط أو كمية طاقة واحد كيلو واط ساعة .... كم انك لم تذكر التيار متناوب أم مستمر...
لنفرض الحالة الثانية انه مستمر فالمجال المغناطيسي يتشكل في البداية فقط ويكون تشكله سريعا جدا اذا كان بدون نواة حديدية ويتباطأ اذا بازدياد عدد لفات الملف وبحجم أو كتلة ونوع الحديد الموجود حول الملف او بداخله وفيما اذا كانت نواة الحديد مفتوحة أو مغلقة .. وأمور كثرة أخرى ...حيث قد يمتد تشكل المجال المغناطيسي الى ثوان يمكن عدها .. ثم يستمر المجال طالما وجد التيار المستمر ويبدأ بالزوال بعد قطع التيار بشكل مشابه ومتعاكس مع البداية ولكنه أسرع وبالتالي يكون الفولط المتولد أعلى من المستعمل وبسبب نقص الوقت يكون مجمل الاستطاعة نفسه .... وبين البداية والنهاية كل شيئ ثابت مغناطيسيا مهما امتدت المسافة الزمنية ويكون الاستهلاك الكهربائي متحولا الى حرارة فقط ....
للحديث تتمة .... حيث يختلف الوضع للتيار المتناوب ...
وشكرا لكم ​


----------



## د حسين (15 أبريل 2010)

*تتمة*

اما في حال التيار المتناوب 
وبشرط ان يكون التصميم مضبوطا بقوانين الكهرباء والكهرطيسية فان الحالة السابق تتكرر حسب التردد الذي هو 50 في حال تيار المدينة حيث تتكرر العملية السابقة 50مرة بالثانية وفي كل مرة يتولد مجال مغناطيسي باتجاه واحد لمدة نوبة واحدة اي جزء من مئة من الثانية ثم تنقلب الأمور في النوبة التي تليها واثناء زوال النوبة الكهرطيسية يتولد تيار كهربائي معاكس يندمج مع ما بعده وهنا تظهر مسألة فنية اسمها فرق الصفحة (الزاوية) بين شدة التيار وبين توتره وتكون قريبة من 90 درجة ويكون تجيبها يساوي الصفر تقريبا وبالتالي الاستهلاك صفرا أي التيار المستهلك يساوي أو أقل قليلا من المتولد بسبب استهلاك نواة الحديد بسبب التيارات الجزئية الحاصلة في الحديد وتسمى تيارات فوكو( تيارات فوكو الضارة نتغلب عليها بتصنيع نواة حديدية صفائحية معزولة قدر الامكان ) وهي سبب ارتفاع حرارة النواة الحديدية في الملف أو المحول المفتوحة دارته الثانوية وعند استهلاك اي قدرة من الملف الثانوي لمحول تنخفض زاوية فرق الصفحة ويرتفع تجيبها ويرتفع الاستهلاك وما يسجله عداد القدرة المركب في بداية منزلك وتكون الطاقة المسحوبة والمحسوبة عليك لتدفع ثمنها هي حاصل ضرب التوتر في شدة التيار في تجيب فرق الصفحة .....
وفي المحركات الأمر متشابه تقريبا ويقابل تجيب فرق الصفحة بعامل الاستطاعة ويتم تحسينه بالمكثفات .... الخ ...
وعندما يدور المحرك بالتيار المتناوب بدون حمل وبالسرعة الاسمية يجب ان يكون استهلاكه صفرا وكلما حملناه طاقة ميكانيكية يبدأ بالتباطؤ وطبعا بنسبة قليلة جدا جدا وترتفع قيمة تجيب الزاوية ويرتفع استهلاك الكهرباء ... وهنا يكمن جواب ردا على فكرة توليد تيار من مولد ومحرك وبطارية حيث يظن ان المولد يدور بفعل المحرك وينتج كهرباء فائضة عن الاستهلاك وهذا خطأ يغري الكثير باتجاه محرك دائم الحركة ....
أرجو ان أكون قد وفقت لما فيه خير لأمتي .. والسلام​


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 أبريل 2010)

*فى انتظار تعليق الاخ مشرف القسم دزمحمد ياشراحيل*



fagrelsabah قال:


> مجرد سؤال
> 
> عند مرور طاقة كهربية بقوة واحد كيلووات ساعه لمدة ساعه
> فى ملف كهربي ونتيجه له تولد لدينا مجال مغناطيسي بقدرة واحد تسلا واستمر المجال ثابت الى انتهاء الساعه
> ...



ومازلت فى الانتظار اخى الكريم


----------



## د حسين (18 أبريل 2010)

*توضيح*

يبدواننا بحاجة للتوضيح بالقلم العريض :
حول سؤال اين ذهب المغناطيس بعد قطع التيار الكهربائي الذي ولده؟؟؟؟
الجواب زوال المغناطيس من نواة الحديد المطاوع الذي تشكل بفعل مرور التيار المستمر ..هذا المغناطيس يتحول الى تيار مستمر معاكس بالجهة لمولده ويكون توتره أكبر بكثير ولكن زمنه أقل بنفس نسبة ارتفاع توتره لذلك يحدث شرارة قوية في نقطة التماس والفصل يمكن رؤيتها بسهولة في مكان معتم قليلا ..... ومن لايستطيع ان يراه أنصحه بلمسها حسيا بالتجربة التالية :احضر اي محول (ترانسفورمر ) ملفه الابتدائي 220 فولط ولا يهم قيمة الثانوي شرط ان يبقى مفتوحا ...
امسك طرفي الابتدائي بدون عازل كل واحد بيد وصلهما بطرفي بطارية سيارة لمدة ثانية واحدة ثم ابعدهما مع استمرار مسكهما باليدين .... صف شعورك ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا للدكتور محمد على فتح موضوع مصونية الطاقة ...
> 
> لكن الموضوع كان بطريقة صحافية كنت اتمنى ان يربطه بما تم التوصل اليه من علوم حديثة بعضها مثبت والباقي في طريقه للاثبات ان شاء الله
> ​


الأخ المهندس د حسين 
اشكر لك مداخلتك .. في الحقيقة هناك الكثير الكثير من الإختراعات 
والإكتشافات العلمية .. ويمكن الرجوع إلى صفحات الإنترنت 

وهذه موقع عن الإختراعات

http://www.livescience.com/inventions/

http://www.inventionreaction.com/

 فهناك الكثير من الشركات الكبيرة تمول الأبحاث والتطوير لمنتجاتها 
ويتم تسجيل الألاف من براءات الإختراعات سنويا 

تحياتي .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> قانون بقاء الطاقة : " الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم "
> 
> قانون الملتقى : " موضوعات د محمد باشراحيل لاتترك ولا ينبغى ان تترك دون قراءتها والتمعن فيها "
> بارك الله فيك يادكتور​


 

الأخ المهندس أسامة القاسي 
لقد أفتقدت تواجدك في الملتقى فترة ..
ارجو ان تكون بصحة واهنأ بال.

شاكر لك جميل عبارتك .. 
وفقك الله وسددك وبارك فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> شكرا أخ محمد على هذه المشاركة
> 
> ولي عدة ملاحظات
> 1- حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور لم ينكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة
> ...


 

الأخ زملكاوي 
مشكور على الملاحظات التوضيحية 
والنقاط التي أوردتها في مداخلتك وتعليقك صحيحة 

واسأل المولى الا يكون هناك عداء ، 
وإنما هناك محاولات لكسر قانون بقاء الطاقة وإحداث أمر جديد 
وهذا أمر طبيعي طالما أن هناك تباين في العقول والمدارك .

لقد خلق الله الكون من عدم 
وهو القادر وحده على إزالة هذا الكون 
وأوجد الله سبحانه وتعالى الكثير من الطاقات المختلفة ليستفيد منها الإنسان ..
وهذه الطاقة الموجودة التي تتحول بصيغ مختلفة .. 
قد تتحول هذه الطاقة لصيغة نحن لم ندركها ونعرفها .. 
والله سبحانه هو الذي يدرك كنهها ومعرفتها ..
مثلا الإنسان جسمه متكون من مادة ( مجموعة من العناصر المعروفة ) 
عندما يتحلل جسمه .. ويصبح رفاتا .. هل هذه الطاقة إنتهت ؟؟!
كلا !!.. ربما تحولت لأجزاء نعرفها .. تراب .. وجزء لا نعرفه ..

أما الروح وهي الجزء المملوء طاقة .. هذه الروح لا نعرف مكنونها ولكنها طاقة ..

يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى : 
{وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }الإسراء85


لذلك أخفى الله هذه الطاقة (الروح) .. وهي من أمر الله..
وجعل معرفتها مقترنا به جل في علاه..

ولكن وكما نعرف فإن هذه الروح موجودة في عالم البرزخ ..
عالم آخر ايضا مملوء طاقات لانعرف كينونتها وصيغها ..
ولا ندركها حتى ننتقل إليها .. ونعاينها .
اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها .وأدخلنا في رحمتك.
وتوفنا مسلمين.

تحياتي ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله بك أخ محمد وجزاك الله خيرا
> (خلق الإنسان ضعيفا)من ناحية القوة الجسدية والقوة الفكرية .............بمعنى أن الله جل وعلا يختص من عباده ما يشاء وكيف شاء لما فيه مصلحة عباده.....
> 
> وقل ربي زدني علما


 

وبارك بك أخي م.عماد 
وزادنا الله وإياك من علمه وفضله ..
شاكر مرورك ومداخلتك المفيدة. تحياتي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> مجرد سؤال
> 
> عند مرور طاقة كهربية بقوة واحد كيلووات ساعه لمدة ساعه
> فى ملف كهربي ونتيجه له تولد لدينا مجال مغناطيسي بقدرة واحد تسلا واستمر المجال ثابت الى انتهاء الساعه
> ...


 
 مشكور على السؤال :

اولا : الطاقة الكهربية التي تم تمريرها في الملف هي أصلا منتجة 
ونعرف طريقة إنتاجها في محطات الطاقة الكهربائية (سواءا حرارية او شمسية اوريحية او غيرها)
هذه الطاقة عند توليدها لم تخلق من العدم .. 
كفاءة محطات الطاقة الحرارية تصل في المعدل إلى 45% 

وقد تم إستخدام وقود البترول مثلا في إنتاجها 
وهذا البترول مستخرج من الأرض .. وهو شكل من أشكال المادة 
((لي تعليق سوف أوضحه في مشاركة مستقلة))
إذن عند إستخدامه يذهب جزء منه كعادم (غازات عادمة مضرة لصحة الإنسان وهذا معروف) 
وجزء يتحول إلى جزيئات الكربون ومخلفات أخرى .. 

هناك فقد للطاقة ( المادة ) والتي تحولت إلى ما ذكرت.. 

وجزء يستفاد منه في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربية.

عودة إلى جواب السؤال : 
عندما مر التيار الكهربي أنتج مجالا مغناطيسيا وهو شكل من أشكال الطاقة بالإضافة إلى وجود فقد حراري وهذا لابد منه.
هذه الطاقة المغناطيسية يمكن الإستفادة منها خلال الساعة الزمنية وإستخدامها حسب الحاجة 
وطبيعة الإستفادة .. وهي لم تفنى فالمجال أثر في المحيط حوله وكهرب الجزيئات المتواجدة في الهواء وبالتالي كان هناك تحول للطاقة بشكل آخر​وهذا موضوع عن المغناطيسية :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_field​
 فهي طاقة وقتية كما نفعل عند إنارة لمبة لفترة ثم نقطع التيار عنها ..
فالضوء نتيجة مرور التيار في سلك التنجستين .. أعطى إضاءة (طاقة) إنتشرت في محيطها.. وأعطت ايضا فقدان حراري.

ثانيا : بالنسبة للنظام المنعزل او القائم بذاته فقد ذكرت ان الأرض تعتبر نظام منعزل 
وكذلك اي نظام آخر في كوكب او قمر او مجرة فله إحداثياته وزمنه وخواصه .

مداخلة مميزة ..تحياتي.​ 


> كلمة نظام معزول :: مثل الأرض ومن عليها إن أردنا الشمولية ،


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة يبدو اننا بدأنا نتكلم بشكل صحيح وأرجو تجاوز سوء الفهم الذي حصل سابقا...
> 
> ان كلام الأخ زملكاوي صحيح تماما وسأضيف اليه قليلا .... ​
> هذا سؤال فجر الصباح (مجرد سؤال ​
> ...


 



د حسين قال:


> اما في حال التيار المتناوب
> وبشرط ان يكون التصميم مضبوطا بقوانين الكهرباء والكهرطيسية فان الحالة السابق تتكرر حسب التردد الذي هو 50 في حال تيار المدينة حيث تتكرر العملية السابقة 50مرة بالثانية وفي كل مرة يتولد مجال مغناطيسي باتجاه واحد لمدة نوبة واحدة اي جزء من مئة من الثانية ثم تنقلب الأمور في النوبة التي تليها واثناء زوال النوبة الكهرطيسية يتولد تيار كهربائي معاكس يندمج مع ما بعده وهنا تظهر مسألة فنية اسمها فرق الصفحة (الزاوية) بين شدة التيار وبين توتره وتكون قريبة من 90 درجة ويكون تجيبها يساوي الصفر تقريبا وبالتالي الاستهلاك صفرا أي التيار المستهلك يساوي أو أقل قليلا من المتولد بسبب استهلاك نواة الحديد بسبب التيارات الجزئية الحاصلة في الحديد وتسمى تيارات فوكو( تيارات فوكو الضارة نتغلب عليها بتصنيع نواة حديدية صفائحية معزولة قدر الامكان ) وهي سبب ارتفاع حرارة النواة الحديدية في الملف أو المحول المفتوحة دارته الثانوية وعند استهلاك اي قدرة من الملف الثانوي لمحول تنخفض زاوية فرق الصفحة ويرتفع تجيبها ويرتفع الاستهلاك وما يسجله عداد القدرة المركب في بداية منزلك وتكون الطاقة المسحوبة والمحسوبة عليك لتدفع ثمنها هي حاصل ضرب التوتر في شدة التيار في تجيب فرق الصفحة .....
> وفي المحركات الأمر متشابه تقريبا ويقابل تجيب فرق الصفحة بعامل الاستطاعة ويتم تحسينه بالمكثفات .... الخ ...
> وعندما يدور المحرك بالتيار المتناوب بدون حمل وبالسرعة الاسمية يجب ان يكون استهلاكه صفرا وكلما حملناه طاقة ميكانيكية يبدأ بالتباطؤ وطبعا بنسبة قليلة جدا جدا وترتفع قيمة تجيب الزاوية ويرتفع استهلاك الكهرباء ... وهنا يكمن جواب ردا على فكرة توليد تيار من مولد ومحرك وبطارية حيث يظن ان المولد يدور بفعل المحرك وينتج كهرباء فائضة عن الاستهلاك وهذا خطأ يغري الكثير باتجاه محرك دائم الحركة ....
> ...




الأخ المهندس د حسين 

مشكور على التوضيح والمعلومات المفيدة 

تحياتي . ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أبريل 2010)

تكرارا لما ورد في المشاركة الأولى:​ 

إن النظرية النسبية (آلبرت آينشتاين) تنص على أن الطاقة والكتلة هما نفس الشيء 
ولا يمكن للأول أن يظهر دون ظهور الثاني، أي أن الطاقة والكتلة متلازمان.​

ولكن في الأنظمة المقفلة closed system فإن الطاقة والكتلة يبقى كل واحد منهما مستقل عن الآخر.


الخاصية أو الصفة الجديدة في الفيزياء النسبية هو أن جزيئات المادة ( مثل تلك المكونة للذرات) 
يمكن تحويلها لصيغة أخرى غير مادية ، مثل الضوء ، او طاقة حركية ، او طاقة كامنة (مثال : الحرارة)



على كل حال فإن التحول أو التغيير لا يؤثر في الكتلة الكلية للأنظمة ، حيث إن الصيغ الأخيرة للطاقة اللامادية (non material) 
تستمر في الحفاظ على كتلتها خلال أي تحول مماثل .



إن بقاء " الطاقة " يعود (يعتمد) إلى بقاء النظام الكلي للطاقة عبر الزمن.



هذه الطاقة تشمل المصاحبة لكتلة بقية الجزيئات وكل الصيغ الأخرى للطاقة في ذلك النظام. بالإضافة فإن الكتلة الثابتة
 (mass invariant) 
او نظام لأجسام لها نفس الإطارات المرجعية ،،


ويقصد بالإطار المرجعي Frame of Reference هي الأبعاد المكونة للإطار من إحداثيات وبعد زمني .


إذن فإن الكتلة الثابتة لأنظمة الجزيئات 
(( الكتلة للنظام كما لو شوهد من مركز كتلة إطار عزمي )) ، 
مثل الإطار Frame الذي سوف يتم وزنه ، هو أيضا محفوظ (باقي) عبر مرور الزمن ، لأي مشاهد واحد ، من نقطة معينة ، 
وبالعكس بالنسبة للطاقة الكلية فهي ذات قيمة واحدة لجميع المراقبين (ملاحظين ، مشاهدين)



لذلك ففي نظام منعزل قائم بذاته ، بالرغم من أن المادة (الجزيئات مع بقية الكتلة ) والطاقة النقية ( الحرارة والضوء ) يمكن تحويل كل واحد منهما إلى الآخر ،، 
كمية الطاقة الكلية وكمية الكتلة الكلية للحرارة والضوء لمثل هذا النظام تظل متماثلة عبر الزمن ، كما يراها أي ملاحظ.



إذا كانت الطاقة في أي شكل لها يمكنها ان تتلاشى او تختفي في 
مثل هذا النظام ، 
فالنتيجة الحتمية هي إن كتلة هذا النظام ستتناقص نتيجة الفقدان.


وكنتيجة لقانون بقاء الطاقة ‘ فإن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة يمكنها ان تعمل باستمرار فقط إذا لم تنتج طاقة لمحيطها. 

إذا كانت هذه الماكينات تنتج طاقة فائضة عن تلك التي تم تزويدها بها فإنها يجب ان تفقد جزءا من كتلتها حتى تتلاشى هذه الكتلة مع الوقت، لذا فإن هذه الماكينات غير ممكنة
 (أي أنها مستحيلة) .



تعريف : الكتلة الثابتة mass invariant


هي خاصية الطاقة الكلية والعزوم الكلية لجسم او أجسام لها نفس الإطارات المرجعية frame references هذه الإطارات صالحة فقط لكوكبنا .. 
فهناك لكل كوكب وقمر ونجم ومجرة أبعاد أيضا .. بمعنى ان السرعة لسيارة على كوكب مثل المريخ مختلفة،



بأسباب كثيرة مثل الجاذبية والزمن والكتلة والأبعاد والظروف الطبيعية لكل كوكب.. 
فلو كان هناك جسم متحرك على سطح القمر مثلا فله حسابات أخرى نسبيا للقمر ونسبيا للأرض ونسبيا للملاحظ.



ويقصد بالإطار المرجعي هي الأبعاد المكونة للإطار من إحداثيات وزمن وقد تصل الإحداثيات إلا ما لانهاية..​


----------



## د حسين (24 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للدكتور محمد*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وكنتيجة لقانون بقاء الطاقة ‘ فإن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة يمكنها ان تعمل باستمرار فقط إذا لم تنتج طاقة لمحيطها. ​
> إذا كانت هذه الماكينات تنتج طاقة فائضة عن تلك التي تم تزويدها بها فإنها يجب ان تفقد جزءا من كتلتها حتى تتلاشى هذه الكتلة مع الوقت، لذا فإن هذه الماكينات غير ممكنة
> (أي أنها مستحيلة) .​


 شكرا للدكتور محمد ..... لقد انتظرنا كثيرا جوابك هذا وأعتبره ردا جازما على استحالة الاستفادة مما يسمى محرك دائم الحركة وأرجو تعميم هذه الفقرة في كافة المواضيع المشابهة وقطع الطريق على من يروجون الى أفكار خادعة وخطيرة ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا للدكتور محمد ..... لقد انتظرنا كثيرا جوابك هذا وأعتبره ردا جازما على استحالة الاستفادة مما يسمى محرك دائم الحركة وأرجو تعميم هذه الفقرة في كافة المواضيع المشابهة وقطع الطريق على من يروجون الى أفكار خادعة وخطيرة ​


 

شكرا للأخ المهندس د حسين 

وقد وضعت إستطلاعا أرجو الإدلاء بصوتك ورأيك.

وفقنا الله وإياك والجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## الهزاز (25 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> مع العلم انه لم يحدث فقد حرارى اثناء التشغيل


 
ممكن تفهمنا كيف تأكدت أنه لم يحدث فقد حراري


----------



## فؤاد رحيم (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منذ 2006 أعمل على تصميم نضام للطاقه الفيزيائيه المتجدده ولاينكر أنهو لايمكن أيجاد طاقه من العدم أونسعا الى مخالفة قانون حفض الطاقه بل نتكلم عن طاقة الجاذبيه وهيه صوره من صور الطاقه الفيزيائيه ولاكن ماهو النظام الأمثل لستثمار هذه الطاقه وجعلها طاقه حيويه وبعد ثلاث سنين من البحث المتواصل تم وضع الخطوه الأولى على طريق الصواب وتم أنجاز النضام يتكون النضام من مسلك أنزلاق و ذراع الأنزلاق و ملعقة الأنزلاق ويعمل النضام على مضاعفة ذراع القوى أي مايعادل عشرة أضعاف ذراع المقاومه مع أستخدام نفس الوزن في كل أطراف النضام ويعمل ذراع الأنزلاق على تغير زاوية الأنزلاق عن طريق ملعقة الأنزلاق علما أن الأوزان تتحرك بشكل طوعي وأنسيابي مع نظام الحركه ويكون القانون هو ( القوى × ذراعها ـــ المقاومه × ذراعها = عزم الدوران) أذا كانت القوى =10 نت ( 10نت × 20سم ــ 10نت × 2سم = 180نت عزم الدوران وهذه الرساله لا توضح الفكره كاملتا وذلك لكون المؤمن لا يلدغ من الجحر مرتين ومن يعمل على هذه المعلومات يصل الى نصف حقيقه ليس ألا ولاكن أذكان لابد من طلب المساعده وقناع الطرف المقابل بصحت الفكره وأنا الأن أطلب المساعده من الأستاذ محمد باشراحيل وذلك لكون لا أستطع الحصول على برائة الأختراع ألى بعد التصميم وتلك هي معضلتي علما أني لست مهندس ولاكن هوايتي الهندسه فارجو مد يد العون لي جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء*


----------



## pic2007 (16 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا يا دكتور على هذه الدعوة الموفقة*

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام
استاذي الفاضل
حبا في المعرفة اطرح السؤال التالي
حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة فان النظرية النسبية العامة لانشتاين تنص بوضوح على ان الطاقة غير مصانة وماهي شروط تحقق هذه النظرية في الدوائر الكهربية.

العالم ماكس بلانك ادخل المجتمع العلمي في ورطة باعماله.
فحين نعوض ب t=0 كالفن في معادلته نحصل على طاقة مجانية بدون تكاليف لذلك سميت zero 
point energy 
العالم ديراك وهو احد مؤسسي الميكانيك الكوانتي والعلم الرسمي يدين له . يعتقد بوجود بحرديراك وبمعادلته التي يعتقد انها معادلة كل شئ ماذا عنها.
هذا حدى ببعضهم الى قول الكون من اصغر الدقائق الى اعظم المجرات خلايا ودوائر كهربية 

والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (16 يونيو 2010)

*سؤال غير بريء*

عندي سؤال غير بريء
لماذا بعض المتحمسين بشدة للمحركات دائمة الحركة لا يجيدون التعبير باللغة العربية، فلا نفهم شيئا مما يكتبون؟


----------



## pic2007 (16 يونيو 2010)

*اين انتم يا باحثي علوم الكهرباء وعلوم الرياضيات*

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام
غريب امرنا نحن العرب
اهل الميكانيك يقررون ما يجب ان تكون عليه الكهرباء

اعرف فقط القوانين التالية
قانون اوم
قانوني كيرشوف للجهد وللتيار

ومع ذلك ساتدخل في اي حوار بخصوص الكهرباء واثبت لكم خطا ما تعتقدون
هل يعقل هذا زد على ذلك اني مبتدء بالرياضيات.
بالاضافة الى الاسلوب الاستفزازي في الحوار.

اين انتم اهل الكهرباء واهل الرياضيات..........................:59::59::59:
والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (16 يونيو 2010)

لا شك في أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من عدم.. هذا ما قاله ابن الهيثم والحسن البصري وبعد ذلك بقرون أنطوان لافوازيه.. وكونها لا تفنى هو أجمل مافيها وهو ما يعنيه - في ما أعتقد - أخونا بيك 2007 لكني ما زلت لا أفهم كيف يكون الإعتقاد بإمكانية الحصول على طاقة مجانية غير محدودة تحيط بنا من كل حدب وصوب، كيف يمكن أن يكون هذا "خادعا وخطيرا"؟؟
لا بأس هنا أن أذكر أنه في إحدى الدول العربية تجري في هذا الوقت الإختبارات النهائية لتشغيل أول محطة للطاقة المجانية في الكون باستطاعة 8.8 ميغاواط وهذا في ما أعتقد ليس خادعا ولا خطيرا..


----------



## د حسين (17 يونيو 2010)

*ارجو التوضيح*



ساموك قال:


> لا بأس هنا أن أذكر أنه في إحدى الدول العربية تجري في هذا الوقت الإختبارات النهائية لتشغيل أول محطة للطاقة المجانية في الكون باستطاعة 8.8 ميغاواط وهذا في ما أعتقد ليس خادعا ولا خطيرا..


سيدي العزيز أرجو توضيح اسم الدولة العربية واسم مشروعها (لاتقل هذه اسرار عسكرية )
واذا كانت المحطة ستعمل بطاقة الرياح أو الشمس فذك موضوع آخر .... وشكرا​


----------



## د حسين (17 يونيو 2010)

*أرجوك قليلا من التوضيح بالرسم*



فؤاد رحيم قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
> منذ 2006 أعمل على تصميم نضام للطاقه الفيزيائيه المتجدده ولاينكر أنهو لايمكن أيجاد طاقه من العدم أونسعا الى مخالفة قانون حفض الطاقه بل نتكلم عن طاقة الجاذبيه وهيه صوره من صور الطاقه الفيزيائيه ولاكن ماهو النظام الأمثل لستثمار هذه الطاقه وجعلها طاقه حيويه وبعد ثلاث سنين من البحث المتواصل تم وضع الخطوه الأولى على طريق الصواب وتم أنجاز النضام يتكون النضام من مسلك أنزلاق و ذراع الأنزلاق و ملعقة الأنزلاق ويعمل النضام على مضاعفة ذراع القوى أي مايعادل عشرة أضعاف ذراع المقاومه مع أستخدام نفس الوزن في كل أطراف النضام ويعمل ذراع الأنزلاق على تغير زاوية الأنزلاق عن طريق ملعقة الأنزلاق علما أن الأوزان تتحرك بشكل طوعي وأنسيابي مع نظام الحركه ويكون القانون هو ( القوى × ذراعها ـــ المقاومه × ذراعها = عزم الدوران) أذا كانت القوى =10 نت ( 10نت × 20سم ــ 10نت × 2سم = 180نت عزم الدوران وهذه الرساله لا توضح الفكره كاملتا وذلك لكون المؤمن لا يلدغ من الجحر مرتين ومن يعمل على هذه المعلومات يصل الى نصف حقيقه ليس ألا ولاكن أذكان لابد من طلب المساعده وقناع الطرف المقابل بصحت الفكره وأنا الأن أطلب المساعده من الأستاذ محمد باشراحيل وذلك لكون لا أستطع الحصول على برائة الأختراع ألى بعد التصميم وتلك هي معضلتي علما أني لست مهندس ولاكن هوايتي الهندسه فارجو مد يد العون لي جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء*


 
تحية طيبة 
أرجو توضيحا بالرسم لأن في كلامك التباس بسيط فالقانون الذي ذكرته صحيحا(مع مراعاة جيب الزاوية ) ولكن عدد القوى المحركة أقل من القوى المقاومة أو ان القوة في نهاية مرحلة التحريك الايجابي كيف ستنتقل الى وضع المقاومة أي يقصر ذراعها دون ان يرفعها شيء ما ؟؟؟؟ او ان هناك حالة ثالثة لانعرفها ؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (17 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة
> أرجو توضيحا بالرسم لأن في كلامك التباس بسيط فالقانون الذي ذكرته صحيحا(مع مراعاة جيب الزاوية ) ولكن عدد القوى المحركة أقل من القوى المقاومة أو ان القوة في نهاية مرحلة التحريك الايجابي كيف ستنتقل الى وضع المقاومة أي يقصر ذراعها دون ان يرفعها شيء ما ؟؟؟؟ او ان هناك حالة ثالثة لانعرفها ؟؟؟


أخي د. حسين
أنت ذو خبرة وتعرف أنه لن يقول لك شيئا
فكلهم هكذا: أنا اخترعت الجهاز الذي سيغير العالم، وأحتاج بعض المساعدة البسيطة، لكني لن أقول شيئا للحفاظ على أفكاري من سرقتها


----------



## ساموك (18 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> سيدي العزيز أرجو توضيح اسم الدولة العربية واسم مشروعها (لاتقل هذه اسرار عسكرية )
> واذا كانت المحطة ستعمل بطاقة الرياح أو الشمس فذك موضوع آخر .... وشكرا​


لست مخولا بالتصريح


----------



## zamalkawi (18 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> سيدي العزيز أرجو توضيح اسم الدولة العربية واسم مشروعها (لاتقل هذه اسرار عسكرية )
> واذا كانت المحطة ستعمل بطاقة الرياح أو الشمس فذك موضوع آخر .... وشكرا​






ساموك قال:


> لست مخولا بالتصريح


أحسنت التوقع أخي د. حسين


----------



## ساموك (18 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أحسنت التوقع أخي د. حسين



عليك أيضا أن تثني علي ... فتوقعي عنك هو أيضا صحيح :67:


----------



## maghmoor (18 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا"
والله الموضوع شيق وشائك من وجوه
-نحن لا ننطلق مما ينطلقون ولذا علينا تجنب الخلط
-لدينا منهجنا الواضح وعلى ضوءه يتم الاخذ والعطاء و"التأصيل"
-ما نتحدث عنه حولهم ليست مسلمات فهم لهم رايهم ونحن لا راينا اكان في الطاقة او العلوم الطبيعية والانسانية كلها
قال تعالى:{أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَيُمْسِكُ السَّمَاء أَن تَقَعَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ} (65) سورة الحـج
{سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ} (1) سورة الإسراء
{قَالَ الَّذِي عِندَهُ عِلْمٌ مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرًّا عِندَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِن فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَن شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ} (40) سورة النمل
بعيدا"عن اي ايدلوجية اوفلسفة وعن اي توجه لغير الله دعونا نناقش الاشياء اولا" باول ما قانون اينشتاين وماكس بلانك او اساق نيوتن او غيرهم ونؤصلها على ما لدينا من رب السموات والارض وما فيهما 
وللحديث بقية ودمتم بامان الله!


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 يونيو 2010)

أنا مشكور جدا لهذا النقاش عسى أنا يعود علينا بالنفع إن شاء الله


----------



## pic2007 (18 يونيو 2010)

*دليل واضح وضوح الشمس*

السلام عليكم
الدليل الواضح


maghmoor قال:


> {قَالَ الَّذِي عِندَهُ عِلْمٌ مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ
> طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرًّا عِندَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِن فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَن شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ} (40) سورة النمل


صدق الله العظيم

اشكرك اخي الكريم السيد maghmoor 
لكن البعض سيطالب بالمعادلات.

والسلام.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع .. 
وسوف أعود لإضافة بعض النقاط والتحاور مع بعض المداخلات.


----------



## محمد.المصري (17 ديسمبر 2010)

رغم صحة قانون بقاء الطاقة إلا إنه قانون نظري و ليس عملي 
لأنه 
لا يوجد نظام معزول تماما عن القوى الخارجية

وكذالك
‏‎ ‎لا يمكن حساب الكميات بدقة فلابد من وجود مبدأ عدم اليقين 

ولذالك لابد من وجود خطأ في القوانين التجريبية و التي لا تعني خطأ في قانون بقاء الطاقة

‏‎ ‎ومن القوانين الخاطئة التي نستخدمها تقريبيا 

قوانين السقوط الحر 
حيث نعتبر العجلة ثابتة و هي غير ثابتة في الحقيقة

ومنها
القانون العام للغازات
حيث يكون الحجم = صفر
عندما درجة الحرارة تكون صفر كلفن 
اي ان الكتلة تنعدم 
و هذا مستحيل 

اما عن القوانين النظرية فهي لا تخطأ ابدا 

و من الأمثلة علي ذالك 

حساب قيمة ط "باي ٣.١٤" نظريا بدون رسم الدائرة 
و يمكن ايجاد الرقم المليون بعد العلامة العشرية الذي من المستحيل ايجاده عمليا

و منها
قانون ثبات كمية التحرك

و منها
قانون بقاء الطاقة

فالقوانين النظرية ادق من القوانين التجريبية


----------



## aminabdulhady (18 ديسمبر 2010)

لو وضعت وقود البنزين في موتور السيارة يعمل الموتور و تسير السيارة
لو وضعت ماء في موتور السيارة لايعمل الموتور ولا تسير السيارة فما السبب؟
السبب ان الله خلق الماء مختلفا عن البنزين ، فخلق الله البنزين على هيئة (مخزن) طاقة يحتاج فقط الى شرارة بسيطة جدا لفتح هذا المخزن(المدخلات) فينفجر مولدا طاقة ضخمة (المخرجات) اكبر بكثير من الشرارة الصغيرة التي اعطيناها له كمدخلات ، 
فهل هذا يعتبر كسر لقانون حفظ الطاقة عندما تكون الطاقة المدخلة اقل من الطاقة المخرجة
وبالمثل فإن الله تعالى خلق الكثير من المواد على هيئة مخزن طاقة تحتاج منا الى طاقة بسيطة جدا لفتح هذا المخزن ، وفي هذه الحالة فإن تطبيق قانون بقاء الطاقة يصبح شيء من العبث
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## ربيع1 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ان الطاقة مجودة اينما كنا ولكن كيف نحافظ على الطاقة التي يستفيد منها الانسان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد.المصري قال:


> رغم صحة قانون بقاء الطاقة إلا إنه قانون نظري و ليس عملي
> لأنه
> لا يوجد نظام معزول تماما عن القوى الخارجية
> 
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس محمد المصري
تحياتي لك ..وأشكر لك مداخلتك .. 
وحتى نستطيع أن نسمي الأشياء بمسمياتها :​ 
اولا : الحقيقة FACT.. : وهنا أقصد بها الحقيقة العلمية او الظاهرة الفيزيائة ( ظاهرة طبيعة) مثل وجود الأرض في المجموعة الشمسية ،
دوران الأرض حول نفسها ، دوران الأرض حول الشمس ، حركة الأفلاك ، طلوع الشمس من جهة المشرق (إفتراضا ) ، سقوط الأشياء بإتجاه مركز الأرض بفعل قوة الجاذبية ، الضغط ، الحرارة ..إلخ ..​ 
هذه أخي الكريم حقائق علمية ​ 
ثانيا: هناك نظرية Theory : وهي من التنظير والبحث العلمي والذي يتوصل إليه الإنسان لتفسير ظاهرة معينة
مثلا نظرية الجاذبية ،نظرية الفعل ورد الفعل ..وهكذا ​ 
ثالثا : القانون Law:: وهو وضع الحقيقة أو النظرية ( الظواهر الطبيعية) في صيغة رياضية للوصول لحلها وتسخيرها في حل المشاكل وفي تطوير وتنمية حياة الإنسان على هذه البسيطة .. هذا القانون يتم التوصل إليه عبر تجارب ومحاولات 
قد يكون في أبسط صوره (معادلة خطية .. مثل قانون اوم في الكهرباء، قانون هوكس في الجوامد )
وقد يتم التوصل إليه عبر محاولات ويكون بصيغة تستنج بواسطة Trial and Error ​ 
أحببت ان اوضح ذلك .. مع تقديري لمداخلتك وتعليقك على ما تقدم . ​ 
وسوف أعود للنقاش لاحقا فيما ورد في مداخلتك.. ​ 
تحياتي والنقاش مفتوح للجميع.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس محمد المصري​
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك ..وأشكر لك مداخلتك ..
> ...


 
كنت أتمنى وجود مداخلات ومشاركات من الأخوة الأعضاء ​ 
عودة إلى النظرية وتعريفها الأشمل : ​ 

هي مجموعة من المبادئ (البيانات) تم صياغتها( إبتداعها.. إختراعها .. إنشاءها) 
لشرح مجموعة من الحقائق أوالظواهر (او حقيقة أو ظاهرة واحدة)، 
خاصة تلك التي تم تجربتها لعدة مرات اوتلك التي تم قبولها (من مجموعة معتبرة من الأشخاص المتخصصين) 
ويمكن إستخدامها للتنبؤ عن الظواهر الطبيعية .​ 
إذن النظرية تحتمل الخطأ والصواب حتى تكون حقيقة لظاهرة علمية ،،​ 
فإن إنتقلت إلى حقيقة علمية فهي نظرية وحقيقة .. 
يمكن إيجاد ووضع صيغة رياضية لها، تكون هذه الصيغة قانونا لها .​ 
عودة إلى قانون حفظ الطاقة ونأخذ تعريفه الشامل:
هو قانون تجريبي (EMPIRICAL) فيزيائي ، ينص على أن كمية الطاقة الكلية 
( ناتج ضرب كميات متجهة) في نظام معزول تظل (تبقى) ثابتة ( غير متغيرة .. محفوظة) عبر الزمن ..
وكنتيجة لهذا القانون فإن الطاقة لا يمكن خلقها ولايمكن إفناءها (من قبل الإنسان ) .. ولكن يمكن تحويلها فقط ( إستغلال لها) من حالة إلى أخرى .. 

الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يحدث للطاقة في نظام مغلق هو أن تتغير بصيغة أخرى مثل طاقة كيميائية إلى طاقة حركية.​ 
ملاحظة : لقد إخترت وكتبت مصطلحات بدقة فكل واحدٍ منها له معنى محدد ..
ليس مجرد جمل إنشائية.. 
فمثلا : نظام معزول .. يختلف عن نظام مغلق 
كمية متجهة .. قد تعني ثلاثية الأبعاد Vectors وقد تشمل الـ Tensors وهو الأشمل.. ​ 
أرجو مشاركة الجميع ​ 
تحياتي .
***********
تنويه : أعلم أن الكثير من الأخوة الأعضاء الكرام 
يعرف هذا القانون .. ربما في مراحل دراسته الأولى .. 
فعذرا على الإعادة .. ​


----------



## Eng lfc (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اذا كان اعتراض حضرتك على الناس التى تنفى قانون بقاء الطاقة ( الطاقة لا تفنى و لاتستحدث من عدم ) هذا صحيح كما ذكرت 
اما قانون حفظ للطاقة هذا مستحيل
لان ببساطه حضرتك بتعمل ماكينة كفائتها 100% و هذا مستحيل 
اذن فلا يوجد قانون للحفاظ على الطاقة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

Eng lfc قال:


> اذا كان اعتراض حضرتك على الناس التى تنفى قانون بقاء الطاقة ( الطاقة لا تفنى و لاتستحدث من عدم ) هذا صحيح كما ذكرت :28:
> اما قانون حفظ للطاقة هذا مستحيل
> لان ببساطه حضرتك بتعمل ماكينة كفائتها 100% و هذا مستحيل :28:
> اذن فلا يوجد قانون للحفاظ على الطاقة


 
على العكس أقصد: بحفظ الطاقة Conservation of energy 
هو ما ذكرت أنت وأوضحت .. كلامك صح100%

وأرجو مرورك على كامل الموضوع في الصفحة الأولى .. 

شاكر مرورك وتوضيحك.​


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ان الموضوع جميل جدا ولتعلموا ان الله وحده لا شريك له هو الذى خلق ويخلق وسيخلق كل شئ من عدم ووعلى كل الأحوال فان الآله دائمة الحركة فيها الحركة ناتجه عن حركة بعض المواد بسبب ثقلها الذى تجذبه الجاذبية الأرضية التى خلقها الله وجاذبية الأرض دائمة الى أن يشاء الله وبالتالى يمكن دوام الحركة الى أن يشاء الله وعفوا لو فاتنى شئ لأنى غير متخصص ولكن أعجبنى الموضوع وسبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2010)

إن النظرية النسبية (آلبرت آينشتاين) تنص على أن الطاقة والكتلة هما نفس الشيء 
ولا يمكن للأول أن يظهر دون ظهور الثاني، أي أن الطاقة والكتلة متلازمان.​




ولكن في الأنظمة المقفلة closed system فإن الطاقة والكتلة يبقى كل واحد منهما مستقل عن الآخر.​



الخاصية أو الصفة الجديدة في الفيزياء النسبية هو أن جزيئات المادة ( مثل تلك المكونة للذرات) 
يمكن تحويلها لصيغة أخرى غير مادية ، مثل الضوء ، او طاقة حركية ، او طاقة كامنة (مثال : الحرارة)




على كل حال فإن التحول أو التغيير لا يؤثر في الكتلة الكلية للأنظمة ، حيث إن الصيغ الأخيرة للطاقة اللامادية (non material)
تستمر في الحفاظ على كتلتها خلال أي تحول مماثل .




إن بقاء " الطاقة " يعود (يعتمد) إلى بقاء النظام الكلي للطاقة عبر الزمن.​


----------



## sat arab (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## pic2007 (13 يناير 2011)

*ماذا لو كان؟؟*

السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل

الطاقة غير مصانة حسب النظرية النسبية العامة لأنيشتاين



[FONT=&quot]How Violation of the Conservation of Energy Law Arises[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quoting Hilbert {[/FONT]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_edn1_[FONT=&quot]}, shortly after Einstein's General Relativity model was published: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"I assert... that for the general theory of relativity, i.e., in the case of general invariance of the Hamiltonian function, energy equations... corresponding to the energy equations in orthogonally invariant theories do not exist at all. I could even take this circumstance as the characteristic feature of the general theory of relativity."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Quoting Logunov and Loskutov {[/FONT][ii][FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"In formulating the equivalence principle, Einstein actually abandoned the idea of the gravitational field as a Faraday-Maxwell field, and this is reflected in the pseudotensorial characterization of the gravitational field that he introduced. Hilbert was the first to draw attention to the consequences of this. … Unfortunately … Hilbert was evidently not understood by his contemporaries, since neither Einstein himself nor other physicists recognized the fact that in general relativity conservation laws for energy, momentum, and angular momentum are in principle impossible." [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Quoting the eminent physicist Roger Penrose {[/FONT][iii][FONT=&quot]}: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]“We seem to have lost those most crucial conservation laws of physics, the laws of conservation of energy and momentum!” [/FONT][FONT=&quot][Penrose then adds the Killing symmetry arbitrarily, to get conservation again, when the Killing vector applies and gravity is separated.]. “These conservation laws hold only in a spacetime for which there is the appropriate symmetry, given by the Killing vector ĸ…. [These considerations] do not really help us in understanding what the fate of the conservation laws will be when gravity itself becomes an active player. We still have not regained our missing conservation laws of energy and momentum, when gravity enters the picture. ... This awkward-seeming fact has, since the early days of general relativity, evoked some of the strongest objections to that theory, and reasons for unease with it, as expressed by numerous physicists over the years. … in fact Einstein’s theory takes account of energy-momentum conservation in a rather sophisticated way – at least in those circumstances where such a conservation law is most needed. …Whatever energy there is in the gravitational field itself is to be excluded from having any representation…” [/FONT]

المراجع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_ednref1. David Hilbert, Gottingen Nachrichten, Vol. 4, 1917, p. 21.

[ii]. A. A. Logunov and Yu. M. Loskutov, "Nonuniqueness of the predictions of the general theory of relativity," Sov. J. Part. Nucl. 18(3), May-June 1987, p. 179.

[iii]. Roger Penrose, The Road to Reality, Alfred A. Knopf, New York, 2005, p. 457-458.



والسلام._


----------



## jomma (13 يناير 2011)

aminabdulhady قال:


> لو وضعت وقود البنزين في موتور السيارة يعمل الموتور و تسير السيارة
> لو وضعت ماء في موتور السيارة لايعمل الموتور ولا تسير السيارة فما السبب؟
> السبب ان الله خلق الماء مختلفا عن البنزين ، فخلق الله البنزين على هيئة (مخزن) طاقة يحتاج فقط الى شرارة بسيطة جدا لفتح هذا المخزن(المدخلات) فينفجر مولدا طاقة ضخمة (المخرجات) اكبر بكثير من الشرارة الصغيرة التي اعطيناها له كمدخلات ،
> فهل هذا يعتبر كسر لقانون حفظ الطاقة عندما تكون الطاقة المدخلة اقل من الطاقة المخرجة
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس أمين:
لا أجد في مثالك اي تناقض مع القانون الأول، كل ما هنالك انك قمت بتحرير الطاقة بواسطة محفز وهو الشرارة، أقول انت حررت الطاقة ولم تخلقها، والحرارة الكامنة في الوقود هي موجودة اصلا ومثلها في جميع مصادر الطاقة الأخرى التي خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى، التحرير قد يكون اصطناعي مثل ما ذكرت وقد يكون طبيعيا مثل ما يحدث في النجوم، والشمس اقرب مثال على ذلك. لا ارى هنا اي عبث في تطبيق القانون الأول فالطاقة محفوظة قبل وبعد العملية.


----------



## jomma (13 يناير 2011)

eng lfc قال:


> اذا كان اعتراض حضرتك على الناس التى تنفى قانون بقاء الطاقة ( الطاقة لا تفنى و لاتستحدث من عدم ) هذا صحيح كما ذكرت
> اما قانون حفظ للطاقة هذا مستحيل
> لان ببساطه حضرتك بتعمل ماكينة كفائتها 100% و هذا مستحيل
> اذن فلا يوجد قانون للحفاظ على الطاقة


 
سيدي الكريم:
لا علاقة لقانون حفظ الطاقة بعدم إمكانية اختراع آلة حرارية كفاءتها 100%.


----------



## jomma (13 يناير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> على العكس أقصد: بحفظ الطاقة conservation of energy
> 
> هو ما ذكرت أنت وأوضحت .. كلامك صح100%​
> وأرجو مرورك على كامل الموضوع في الصفحة الأولى .. ​
> ...


 
الحقيقة كلامه خطاء 100%، قانون حفظ الطاقة لا علاقة له بالموضوع، فالقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية (منطوق كلفن-بلانك) هو الذي ينص على استحالة تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة ديناميكية حرارية، والسبب أن الطاقة الحرارية أقل جودة من الطاقة الميكانيكية.


----------



## jomma (13 يناير 2011)

عودة إلى قانون حفظ الطاقة ونأخذ تعريفه الشامل:
هو قانون تجريبي (EMPIRICAL) فيزيائي ، ينص على أن كمية الطاقة الكلية 
( _حقيقة هي كمية متجهة_) في نظام معزول تظل (تبقى) ثابتة ( غير متغيرة .. محفوظة) عبر الزمن ..
.​[/QUOTE]
أنا أعلم أن الإزاحة والسرعة والعجلة والقوة وكمية الحركة كميات متجهة، أما الطاقة!!! فهي كمية قياسية (Scaler)


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يناير 2011)

jomma قال:


> عودة إلى قانون حفظ الطاقة ونأخذ تعريفه الشامل:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أنا أعلم أن الإزاحة والسرعة والعجلة والقوة وكمية الحركة كميات متجهة، أما الطاقة!!! فهي كمية قياسية (Scaler=scalar)[/QUOTE]


تم التعديل .. أخي المهندس جمعة وشكرا على المتابعة والتمحيص .
أحسنت أحسن الله إليك.​ 
الإزاحة = displacement ​ 



 
السرعة = velocity ( مقدار السرعة = speed)​ 




​ 
العجلة = acceleration 
a=متجهة إذا تكتب بالغامق.


 



القوة = force ​ 





​ 
كمية الحركة = momentum ​ 
linear momentum




​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يناير 2011)

jomma قال:


> الحقيقة كلامه خطاء 100%، قانون حفظ الطاقة لا علاقة له بالموضوع، فالقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية (منطوق كلفن-بلانك) هو الذي ينص على استحالة تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة ديناميكية حرارية، والسبب أن الطاقة الحرارية أقل جودة من الطاقة الميكانيكية.


 

الأخ المهندس جمعة 
قد يكون هناك لبس في المصطلحات 
فالحفاظ .. غير الحفظ .. 
نحن كبشر نحاول قدر الإمكان تقليل الفقد ورفع الكفاءة للنظام .. ( الحفاظ على ما لدينا من مواد وطاقة)

أما حفظ الطاقة فهو القانون الرباني ( لأن الشئ لايخلق من عدم ) إلا أن الله هو الذي خلق الكون ومواده وطاقته . 

لست أدري هل هذا مكان الإختلاف ؟؟
​


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يناير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس جمعة
> قد يكون هناك لبس في المصطلحات
> فالحفاظ .. غير الحفظ ..
> نحن كبشر نحاول قدر الإمكان تقليل الفقد ورفع الكفاءة للنظام .. ( الحفاظ على ما لدينا من مواد وطاقة)
> ...


أتفق تماما د. باشراحيل
فالله سبحانه وتعالى يقول:
وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ ۖ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا
البقرة 255
بينما يقول
حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَىٰ
البقرة 238
فالحفظ غير الحفاظ

فنحن نحافظ على الماء، ونحافظ على صحتنا، ولكننا لا نستطيع حفظهما
بينما نحن نحفظ فروجنا، لأنها بيدنا ونستطيع حفظها


----------



## jomma (14 يناير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس جمعة
> 
> قد يكون هناك لبس في المصطلحات
> فالحفاظ .. غير الحفظ ..
> ...


 بارك الله فيك دكتورنا العزيز، وايضا جزيل الشكر للأخ زملكاوي، نعم هناك فرق بين الحفظ والحفاظ، ولكن ليس هذا بيت القصيد، الموضوع المطروح عن حفظ الطاقة وليس الحفاظ عليها، وهذا ما يقصده المهندس بالرغم من الخطاء الإملائي، عموما مداخلتي اعمق من ذلك، اذ انها توضح للقارئ ضرورة التفريق بين القانون الأول والثاني، انتظر مداخلتكما، ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## pic2007 (22 يناير 2011)

*توضيح*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الأفاضل
> 
> الطاقة غير مصانة حسب النظرية النسبية العامة لأنيشتاين
> ...


_

لقد زعم العلماء المشار اليهم في المراجع المشار اليها بان الطاقة غير مصانة في النظرية النسبية العامة لانيشتاين
مع العلم انها الصفحة الخامسة او السادسة للحوار حول قانون حفظ الطاقة؟ الغريب في الأمر ولا أحد عارض هذا القانون؟؟
هل هذا هو النقاش المطلوب؟؟
هل اضيف الاثباتات المشار اليها؟؟
تحياتي._


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> لقد زعم العلماء المشار اليهم في المراجع المشار اليها بان الطاقة غير مصانة في النظرية النسبية العامة لانيشتاين
> مع العلم انها الصفحة الخامسة او السادسة للحوار حول قانون حفظ الطاقة؟ الغريب في الأمر ولا أحد عارض هذا القانون؟؟
> هل هذا هو النقاش المطلوب؟؟
> هل اضيف الاثباتات المشار اليها؟؟
> تحياتي.


أخ بيك
الاقتباس له أصول!!
أما أن تقتبس مقاطع بالإنجليزية، بدون مقدمة، وتتحدث عن مواضيع تفترض أنها بديهية، بينما هي بديهية في رأسك أنت فقط مثل النظرية النسبية وميكانيكا الكم، ولا يعرفها أغلب الأعضاء، وهذه الاقتباسات نفسها ليس لها أي تمهيد، ثم تندهش أن أحدا لم يشترك معك في النقاش، فهذا يعني أنك لا تعرف أصول الاقتباس، والتجاهل هو النتيجة الطبيعية


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> لقد زعم العلماء المشار اليهم في المراجع المشار اليها بان الطاقة غير مصانة في النظرية النسبية العامة لانيشتاين
> مع العلم انها الصفحة الخامسة او السادسة للحوار حول قانون حفظ الطاقة؟ الغريب في الأمر ولا أحد عارض هذا القانون؟؟
> هل هذا هو النقاش المطلوب؟؟
> هل اضيف الاثباتات المشار اليها؟؟
> تحياتي.




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عذرا أخي لعدم فهم هذه المشاركه 

لأني درست ميكانيكا الكم و النسبية بالعربي

و سوف اوضح لك هذه النقطة بإختصار

لا يوجد قانون بقاء الطاقة بالصورة المفهومة في النظرية النسبية 
ولكن
يوجد قانون اعم و هو
قانون بقاء الكتلة
حيث
الكتلة تكافئ طاقة
E = M C^2
اي ان 
الكتلة تساوي كتلتها الساكنة + كتلة طاقتها

و هذا هو الإختلاف بين النظرية النسبية و الكلاسيكية

مثال توضيحي
نفترض كتلة ساكنة مقدارها 2M
انقسمت الي 
كتلتان M1,M2
بسرعة v1 ,v2

من قانون بقاء كمية الحركة
M1V1 - M2V2 = 0

اذن
M1V1 = M2V2

اما بالنسبة للطاقة و الكتلة

تعجز النظرية الكلاسيكية تفسرها رغم و جودها
حيث
الطاقة للكتلة الساكنة
تساوي صفر
اما الطاقة للكتل M1,M2
تساوي
.5M1V1^2 + .5M2V2^2 =/= 0
فالطاقة قبل الانقسام لا تساوي الطاقة بعد الأنقسام 


اما بالنسبة للنظرية النسبية يكون
M1 +M2 = 2 M
و يكون الزيادة في الطاقة 
تقابل 
نقص في كتله السكون

لاحظ ان الطاقة لا تأتي من العدم في النسبية

بل هو تعميم فقط بان للكتلة طاقة

و شكرا


----------



## pic2007 (23 يناير 2011)

*توضيح الواضح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

لقد كتبت المختصر المفيد وهو حسب النظرية النسبية العامة لأنيشتاين الطاقة غير محفوظة , ذلك القانون للأسف غير موجود وكان أول من أشار الى ذلك العالم هيلبرت في المرجع المذكور.

لنرى ماذا تكتب بعض الجامعات حول الموضوع

جامعة من تايوان: والسؤال هو 
*Is Energy Conserved in General Relativity?*

In special cases, yes. In general -- it depends on what you mean by "energy", and what you mean by "conserved".

لاحظ الجواب السابق.

http://www.phys.ncku.edu.tw/mirrors/physicsfaq/Relativity/GR/energy_gr.html

دعنا أضيف مهما حاول الأكادميون من تقديم تنظيرات فلن يجدوا قانون بقاء الطاقة في النظرية النسبية العامة
والسبب رياضيات , بحث هيلبرت
تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (23 يناير 2011)

*توضيح*

8) At the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta E and delta t is less than the value of Planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as  virtual photons. This temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, FTP, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and momentum, about a particular quantum system.

Answer: Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle


المصدر جامعة استنفورد الأمريكية



http://ai.stanford.edu/~csewell/culture/particles.htm




تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (25 يناير 2011)

*توضيح ماهي الأصول؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخ بيك
> الاقتباس له أصول!!
> أما أن تقتبس مقاطع بالإنجليزية، بدون مقدمة، وتتحدث عن مواضيع تفترض أنها بديهية، بينما هي بديهية في رأسك أنت فقط مثل النظرية النسبية وميكانيكا الكم، ولا يعرفها أغلب الأعضاء، وهذه الاقتباسات نفسها ليس لها أي تمهيد، ثم تندهش أن أحدا لم يشترك معك في النقاش، فهذا يعني أنك لا تعرف أصول الاقتباس، والتجاهل هو النتيجة الطبيعية



السلام عليكم
أخي زملكاوي ان أصول النقاش العلمي هي دراسة الرياضيات وكلما كانت دراسة أحدهم أعمق في الرياضيات كان الحوار أكثر جدوائية
والنسبية تدخل في هذا الميدان فهي مكتوبة بادوات رياضية متقدمة ومن الصعب شرحها ببساطة,لذلك معرفة هذه الأدوات ضرورية
وأعتقد أنه ضروري جدا دراسة:


الهندسة الريمانية:وهي تحوي

النظرية الجبرية للموترات
المنوعات الأولية القابلة للمفاضلة
الفضاءات الريمانية الأولية
الفضاء ذو الترابط التآلفي
الانحناء
الفضاءات الريمانية ذات الانحناء الثابت


المفاضلة والمكاملة على المنوعات: وقد يكفي هنا دراسة فصل واحد وهو فصل تعميم العلاقة بين 
الاشتقاق والمكاملة مثل:

الاشكال ضد التناظرية
الاشكال التفاضلية
نظريات تكاملية
المفاضلة القرينة

تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (25 يناير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> عذرا أخي لعدم فهم هذه المشاركه
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدي من الواضح أنك تتحدث عن النظرية النسبية الخاصة لكننا كنت أتحدث عن النظرية النسبية العامة,
فعندما يكتب أحدهم النظرية النسبية يجب أن يحدد الخاصة أو العامة
;وبالمناسبة ان النظرية النسبية الخاصة والمنسوبة لانيشتاين هناك من الباحثين من يطلق عليها نظرية بوانكارييه-لورنتز وفي الحقيقة نجد معظمها في أعمال أوليفيي هيفيسايد خلا ل الفترة او ما يوافق فترة ميلاد انيشتاين بما فيها المعادلة الشهيرة.
وأكرر أنه حسب النظرية النسبية العامة لا يوجد قانون انحفاظ الطاقة وليس هذا اكتشاف من عندي فأول من لاحظ ذلك كان العالم هيلبرت
والسلام.


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك 
معلومات هامة 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## pic2007 (25 يناير 2011)

*أول أحجار الدومينو*



pic2007 قال:


> 8) at the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta e and delta t is less than the value of planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as  virtual photons. this temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, ftp, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and  momentum, about a particular quantum system.
> 
> Answer: Heisenberg's uncertainty principle
> 
> ...



يغفل البعض عن هذه الحقيقة الساطعة وهي أن مبدأ الارتياب وهو أحد دعائم ميكانيك الكم يخفي في جوهره على خرق سافر لقانون بقاء الطاقة
وقد اختار الأكاديميون وربما خشية التكاليف المادية الباهظة المترتبة على تغيير المناهج بأكملها أو ربما حفاظا لماء الوجه أن يطلقوا عليه التسمية: مبدأ الارتياب فهم فعلا مرتابون وفي شك و ريبة دائمة.

وأرجوا الا يكون هذا القانون لدى البعض قد وصل الى مرحلة" العقيدة",وأأسف على قولي هذا.

وحيث أن قانون بقاء الطاقة في النظرية النسبية العامة غير موجود وتوجد تجارب مؤكدة حيث القانون غير مطبق لا يسعني في الحقيقة الا أن أقول:
أتمنى أن تحذف العبارة "مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" لأنه ببساطة من الناحية النظرية في الحالة العامة القانون غير موجود وفي الناحية التجريبية وهي الأهم توجد تجارب مؤكدة تخرق ذلك القانون.

فشكرا لكم جميعا.

والحمد لله رب العالمين ولا معبود سواه

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي زملكاوي ان أصول النقاش العلمي هي دراسة الرياضيات وكلما كانت دراسة أحدهم أعمق في الرياضيات كان الحوار أكثر جدوائية
> والنسبية تدخل في هذا الميدان فهي مكتوبة بادوات رياضية متقدمة ومن الصعب شرحها ببساطة,لذلك معرفة هذه الأدوات ضرورية
> وأعتقد أنه ضروري جدا دراسة:
> ...


سأرد فقط على هذه المشاركة، أولا لأنها موجهة لي شخصيا، ثانيا لأن الحوار عن النسبية وميكانيكا الكم لا أستطيع المشاركة فيه بسبب عدم الاختصاص

يا سيد بيك، يبدو أنك تنسى، أو تتناسى عن عمد، أن هذا المنتدى اسمه: ملتقى المهندسين العرب وليس منتدى الفيزيائيين العرب أو منتدى الرياضيين العرب
ليس معنى هذا أن نمنع النقاشات الرياضية أو الفيزيائية، وإنما معناه أن الطبيعي والمنطقي أن جل المشاركين هنا هم من المهندسين
وأنا كمهندس لم أتعمق في دراسة الرياضيات أو الفيزياء، ليس بسبب قصور مني أو بسبب قصور في نظام التعليم في بلدي، فأنا أعلم أيضا ماذا يدرس المهندسون في أوروبا، وأعلم أنه لا يختلف كثيرا (على الأقل في الفيزياء والرياضيات) عما يدرس في بلدي
فنحن ندرس من الفيزياء والرياضيات ما ينفعنا ويفيدنا كمهندسين

بناء عليه، لا يصح أن تتحدث في أمور فيزيائية ورياضية كهذه، وتقول: _أنا لا أحتاج أن أضع مقدمات، فأصول النقاش العلمي هي معرفة الرياضيات
_لا يا سيدي الفاضل، معرفة الرياضيات ليست من أصول النقاش العلمي، وإنما من أصول النقاش العلمي أن نتحدث من منطلق أرضية مشتركة
فلو أنك تشارك في مؤتمر عن الهندسة الميكانيكية مثلا، فمن المفترض أن يكون جل المشاركين على علم بأساسيات الهندسة الميكانيكية، وبالتالي ليس من المفترض ممن يعرض نتائج بحث علمي ما أن يشرح ما هو الترس مثلا
أما لو سيعرض بحث عن ماكينة عن إعادة التدوير مثلا، فعليه أن يضع مقدمة ولو بسيطة عن إعادة التدوير لأنها لا تنتمي للأرضية المشتركة المفترضة
وبالمثل وحيث أن هذا منتدى للمهندسين وليس للعلميين، فليس من المفترض أن تتحدث عن أمور رياضية وفيزيائية لم ندرسها كمهندسين، وتقول أنها هي الأساس للحوار العلمي

هذه النقطة قلتها لك مرارا وتكرارا، ولكنك تصر عليها
يا سيد بيك الأمر ليس استعراضا أو تفاخرا بالعلم أو ذكر أشياء لا يعرفها الآخرون للشعور بالفوقية أو تسفيه معرفة الآخرين

أما في الموضوع، فمن المعروف أنه في الميكانيكا الكلاسيكية، والكيمياء الكلاسيكية، والكهربية الكلاسيكية، قانون حفظ الطاقة لم ينكسر، وهي الحالة التي تنطبق على تقريبا كل الأنظمة سواء الطبيعية أو تلك التي نصنعها

أما في حالات أخرى فهناك علاقة بين الكتلة والطاقة كما عبر عنها أينشتاين في معادلته الشهيرة، وتوجد بالطبع نظريات أخرى لا أعلم عنها شيئا، وهذه الحالات لا أستطيع الحديث عنها بسبب عدم الاختصاص، وهذه الحالات *خارج نطاق دراسة المهندسين* وبالتالي لا تنتمي للأرضية المشتركة التي نتحدث من خلالها، ولذا عليك أن تقدمها قبل أن تتحدث عنها ولا تفترض أنها من المسلمات

أما أن يأتي أحدهم ويدعي كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة من خلال عجلة جاذبية أو تحليل ماء أو مولد ومحرك فهذه كلها أنظمة كلاسيكية، والحديث عن عدم انحفاظ الطاقة هنا هراء محض، وهذا ما نحاول هنا أن نتصدى له بقوة
وبالطبع هذا ينطبق على البندول الذي كنت تصر أنت على أنه يكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة رغم إثباتي العلمي لأن الطاقة محفوظة فيه، ورغم اعتراف الباحث الصربي المدعي بخطئه

وللمرة ربما الخامسة أو أكثر سأسألك عن مجال دراستك ومجال خبرتك ومجال قراءتك، وأرجو ألا تتهرب من هذا السؤال هذه المرة، وأنا بالفعل لا أدري لماذا لا تجيب، هل تأخذ الأمر بحساسية؟ إن هدفي من هذا السؤال هو إيجاد الأرضية المشتركة للحوار التي تحدثت عنها في مشاركتي هذه، والتي سنرتكز عليها في حوارنا


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> يغفل البعض عن هذه الحقيقة الساطعة وهي أن مبدأ الارتياب وهو أحد دعائم ميكانيك الكم يخفي في جوهره على خرق سافر لقانون بقاء الطاقة


رغم أنني قلت أنني لن أشترك في الحوار عن ميكانيكا الكم والنظرية النسبية بسبب عدم الاختصاص، إلا أن هذه العبارة استفزتني للبحث
وحيث أنني لست فيزيائيا ولست متخصصا، فقد لجأت إلى أسهل المصادر وهي الويكيبديا، لأعرف هل ما يقوله السيد بيك حقيقة متفق عليها، أم أنها أمر ظني
وها هو المكتوب على الويكيبديا عن قانون حفظ الطاقة في صفحة مبدأ الارتياب:
Another common misconception is that the energy-time uncertainty principle says that the conservation of energy can be temporarily violated – energy can be "borrowed" from the Universe as long as it is "returned" within a short amount of time.[14] Although this agrees with the _spirit_ of relativistic quantum mechanics, it is based on the false axiom that the energy of the Universe is an exactly known parameter at all times. More accurately, when events transpire at shorter time intervals, there is a greater uncertainty in the energy of these events. Therefore it is not that the conservation of energy is _violated_ when quantum field theory uses temporary electron-positron pairs in its calculations, but that the energy of quantum systems is not known with enough precision to limit their behavior to a single, simple history. Thus the influence of _all histories_ must be incorporated into quantum calculations, including those with much greater or much less energy than the mean of the measured/calculated energy distribution.
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Uncertainty_principle&oldid=408984532

والآن فلنر ماذا قيل على الويكيبديا عن مبدأ الارتياب ونظرية الكم في صفحة قانون حفظ الطاقة
*Quantum theory*

In quantum mechanics, energy of a quantum system is described by a self-adjoint (Hermite) operator called Hamiltonian, which acts on the Hilbert space (or a space of wave functions ) of the system. If the Hamiltonian is a time independent operator, emergence probability of the measurement result does not change in time over the evolution of the system. Thus the expectational value of energy is also time independent. The local energy conservation in quantum field theory is ensured by the quantum Noether's theorem for energy-momentum tensor operator. Note that due to the lack of the (universal) time operator in quantum theory, the uncertainty relations for time and energy are not fundamental in contrast to the position momentum uncertainty principle, and merely holds in specific cases (See Uncertainty principle). Energy at each fixed time can be precisely measured in principle without any problem caused by the time energy uncertainty relations. Thus the conservation of energy in time is a well defined concept even in quantum mechanics.
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Conservation_of_energy&oldid=408560796


أنا لم أقرأ الصفحات كاملة، ولست على استعداد للدخول في نقاش حولها أو حول الفقرات المقتبسة
أنا فقط نقلتها لأقول أن المكتوب علي ويكيبديا يقول بوضووووووح أن قانون حفظ الطاقة ساري حتى مع مبدأ الارتياب
وبغض النظر عن صحة المكتوب على ويكيبديا من عدمه، إلا أنه يدل على أن ما ذكره السيد بيك ليس حقيقة متفق عليها، وأنه هناك آراء أخرى، تقول أن قانون حفظ الطاقة ساري
بل أنني في الواقع لم أر من يقول أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق إلا السيد بيك وقلة على هذا المنتدى ممن يروجون لهراء المحركات دائمة الحركة


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> سأرد فقط على هذه المشاركة، أولا لأنها موجهة لي شخصيا، ثانيا لأن الحوار عن النسبية وميكانيكا الكم لا أستطيع المشاركة فيه بسبب عدم الاختصاص
> 
> يا سيد بيك، يبدو أنك تنسى، أو تتناسى عن عمد، أن هذا المنتدى اسمه: ملتقى المهندسين العرب وليس منتدى الفيزيائيين العرب أو منتدى الرياضيين العرب
> ليس معنى هذا أن نمنع النقاشات الرياضية أو الفيزيائية، وإنما معناه أن الطبيعي والمنطقي أن جل المشاركين هنا هم من المهندسين
> ...



انه لمن دواعي سروري أن تعم المعرفة أبناء أمتنا وخصوصا مصر حيث الثقل البشري,لكنني كنت قد قرأت الفاتحة على روح أمتنا العربية وقبل الدفن كانت تونس السباقة,لقد أعادت لها الحياة ,فهنيئا لتونس.

دعني أعلق على موضوع البندول أولا:
أخي أنا لست مهتما "جدا" بالميكانيك هذا أولا
أخي زملكاوي أنا لا أقول أن مجرد بندول بسيط يحقق طاقة فائضة؟ على الاطلاق
عندما فتحت الموضوع للمناقشة وقدمت تلك الورقة لم تكن وحدها؟كان بحوزتي الكثير من الاوراق حول ذلك الموضوع,ولقد كانت كل تلك الأوراق لمحاولة شرح اختراع موجود في الواقع ويملك الكثير من الشهود ومسجل قانونيا ويملك براءة الاختراع.
أما الاختراع فكان ظاهريا عبارة عن نواس مركب وأشياء أخرى وكنت مستعد لاضافة كل ما أملكه من معلومات عن ذلك الموضوع حتى فوجئت بأن موضوع المناقشة عبارة عن ساحة حرب,وفي المقابل هذه ليست معركتي ليس ميداني ولا تهمني النتائج علاوة على بعض العراقيل الفنية وفعلا فقدت مشاركتين وكانت فيهم مرفقات أوراق تحوي على تفصيلات أكثر,فكنت مضطرا أولا للكتابة على صيغة وورد لعمل نسخ ولصق لاحقا,ثم فوجئت بتعطل كمبيوتري وفرمت الجهاز لأجد المشرف قد أغلق الموضوع فلم يعد له ضرورة,لذلك انتهى الموضوع.
أخي عندما اكتشف فاراداى المحركات والمولدات ونفس الشئ ينطبق على التحليل الكهربائي فلم يكن يعتقد بوجود الالكترون وحتى ماكسويل لم يكن يعتقد بوجود الالكترون ومعظم اعمال تسلا تمت قبل اكتشاف الالكترون
رغم ان تسلا هو الشائع في هذا المجال الا انني اعتقد ان اول مولد يقدم طاقة فائضة تعود لفارادي فكيف ذلك حسنا :ان مولد فارداي أحادي القطبية توجد منه نسختين f و n فالنسخة الاخيرة هي بالفعل مولد يقدم طاقة مجانية وتوجد منه نسخة حديثة ل ابروس ديبالما سنة 1977 أعتقد.
أخي تعلم أنه بعد التجربة الشهيرة والتي أسميها"عملية اغتيال الأثير" ولا ارغب الآن في الخوض في تفاصيلها,ترتب عنها انه لا يوجد الاثير لكن كل التعاريف كانت مبنية على اساس وجوده.
وليومنا هذا لا توجد هذه التعاريف الجديدة لذلك اذا قال احدهم باننا حاليا لا نملك تعريف الطاقة او القوة او الشحنة او غير ذلك فسيجد ذلك منطقيا.
اذا اعتقدت فقط بوجود هذا البحرمن الطاقة-ولا يمكن انكاره لانه يمثل أهم دعائم الميكانيك الكمي- فسيكون من السهل عليك ادراك امكانية وجود طاقة مجانية,وهنا وان لم أكن مخطئا أشعر ان الكل انتقل من تلك المرحلة "مرحلة التشكيك"الى مرحلة طرح السؤال كيف؟
الحديث ذو شجون
والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح الواضح؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> رغم أنني قلت أنني لن أشترك في الحوار عن ميكانيكا الكم والنظرية النسبية بسبب عدم الاختصاص، إلا أن هذه العبارة استفزتني للبحث
> وحيث أنني لست فيزيائيا ولست متخصصا، فقد لجأت إلى أسهل المصادر وهي الويكيبديا، لأعرف هل ما يقوله السيد بيك حقيقة متفق عليها، أم أنها أمر ظني
> وها هو المكتوب على الويكيبديا عن قانون حفظ الطاقة في صفحة مبدأ الارتياب:
> Another common misconception is that the energy-time uncertainty principle says that the conservation of energy can be temporarily violated – energy can be "borrowed" from the Universe as long as it is "returned" within a short amount of time.[14] Although this agrees with the _spirit_ of relativistic quantum mechanics, it is based on the false axiom that the energy of the Universe is an exactly known parameter at all times. More accurately, when events transpire at shorter time intervals, there is a greater uncertainty in the energy of these events. Therefore it is not that the conservation of energy is _violated_ when quantum field theory uses temporary electron-positron pairs in its calculations, but that the energy of quantum systems is not known with enough precision to limit their behavior to a single, simple history. Thus the influence of _all histories_ must be incorporated into quantum calculations, including those with much greater or much less energy than the mean of the measured/calculated energy distribution.
> ...



اخي لا تتعجل
*8) At the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta E and delta t is less than the value of Planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as  virtual photons. This temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, FTP, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and momentum, about a particular quantum system.

Answer: Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle


المصدر جامعة استنفورد الأمريكية



http://ai.stanford.edu/~csewell/culture/particles.htm




تحياتي*

انت تقارن الويكي بجامعة محترمة هل تعرف ترتيبها العالمي
ان شرح المبدأ واضح وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار ارجع للجامعة الرابط عندك واقرأ الشرح على مهلك,أخي هذي ليست جامعة من بلدي او من تايوان,اعمال هيلبرت معروفة وهي ما تقول هذا اما النظريتان التي قدمهما نوثرز فهي مجرد محاولة رياضية بعد عجز هيلبرت عن ايجاد قانون بقاء الطاقة
اجتهد نوثرز لكنه لم يكلل بالنجاح لانه يضيف افتراضات اضافية غير مبررة رياضيا ولا القبول بها في الحالة العامة,يمكن القول ان عمل هذا السيد يتلخص في العلاقة بين التناظر وقانون انحفاظ الطاقة
والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يناير 2011)

أنا لا أقارن ويكي بجامعة محترمة
أنا قلت فقط أن الرأي الذي تتبناه بأن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق ليس رأيا قاطعا وإنما توجد آراء أخرى
ولقد وضحت أنني لجأت إلى الويكيبديا لأنها أسهل المصادر، حيث أنني غير متخصص
أنا هنا لا أشكك في الجامعة الأمريكية، ولكن أقول لا تقطع بأمر كهذا محل شك

أما بخصوص الأثير، فوضح قصدك: هل أجهزة الطاقة الحرة المزعومة تحصل على طاقتها من الأثير أم أنها تخرق قانون حفظ الطاقة
فأنت مرة تقول قانون حفظ الطاقة لا يسري، ومرة أخرى تقول إنه يسري ولكن مصدر الطاقة هو الأثير

أنا لا أعرف ما هو الأثير، ولكن كمهندس أقول، إن وجد هذا الشيء، فهو سيكون بالنسبة لي كالشمس التي نحصل منها على طاقة

وهذا ليس انتقالا من مرحلة التشكيكك إلى مرحلة السؤال عن الكيفية، رغم أنه ليس عيبا أن يعترف المرء بخطئه إن أخطأ، ولكن هذا موقفي من البداية، فلعلك تذكر حواري مع السيد ساموك عندما ادعى أنه يحصل على كهرباء من العدم، وسألته عن الكيفية، فقال من الأثير، وبدأ بشرح الدائرة، وعندما اقتربت اللحظة الحاسمة التي من المفترض أن يشرح فيها كيف تحصل دائرته على الطاقة، انسحب من الحوار ولم نره ثانية

وبالنسبة للأثير، فاستخدامه نظريا للحصول على الطاقة يعتمد على شيئين، أولا وجوده بالفعل واحتواؤه على طاقة، الثاني الإمكانية النظرية لاستقبال تلك الطاقة وتحويلها لطاقة مفيدة، كما في حالة الرياح أو أسعة الشمس

وكالعادة تتجاهل السؤال عن دراستك وخبرتك وقراءتك!


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح*



zamalkawi قال:


> أنا لا أقارن ويكي بجامعة محترمة
> أنا قلت فقط أن الرأي الذي تتبناه بأن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق ليس رأيا قاطعا وإنما توجد آراء أخرى
> ولقد وضحت أنني لجأت إلى الويكيبديا لأنها أسهل المصادر، حيث أنني غير متخصص
> أنا هنا لا أشكك في الجامعة الأمريكية، ولكن أقول لا تقطع بأمر كهذا محل شك
> ...



يقول العالم فاينمان:
*There is enough energy inside the space in this empty cup to
boil all the oceans of the world.



* تصور هذه الكمية الهائلة من الطاقة؟
أخي ان تسلا قبله أشار الى ذلك,وبالمناسبة حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة لا توجد جامعة محترمة فشلت في تقليد أعمال تسلا,وعندما ادعى تسلا بانه هو اول من اكتشف الراديو ولم يتم تصديقه كالعادة,لكن بعد وفاته حكمت المحكمة لصالحه
ومؤخرا تم الاعلان عن ابتكار تقنية نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا وبعد اطلاعي على التقنية الجديدة وجدت شروط تسلا مطبقة بالدقة المطلوبة, فماذا تنتظر اخي؟
هل تنتظر يا أخي اليوم الذي تنشر فيه هذه الجامعات المحترمة تصاميم اجهزة الطاقة الحرة مثلا؟؟


هل أخي على افتراض اننا بصدد كتابة فيلم "خيال علمي" عن عالم حيث اجهزة الطاقة الحرة متوفرة,فكيف سيكون شكل هذا العالم؟
وهل سيكون فيه عالم قوي وعالم ضعيف؟
ماذا عن الحكومات وشكل الدول والشعوب؟
وهل ستختفي مثلا المدن لانها لم تعد ضرورية او ماذا؟

أخي ان اعمال تسلا تصنف الى 3 أصناف:
1-ما جعل تسلا مشهورا مثل التيار المتناوب و..
2-تقنيات مثل الناقلية الفائقةو..
3-وصفها تسلا نفسه بأهم أعمالي

أخي ان تسلا يملك تصوات مختلفة عن وجهة نظرنا اليوم الرسمية حول المكثفة,الوشيعة,المقاومة
والرنين وغير ذلك
ان مؤامرة اغتيال الأثير لم تنطلي على الألمان أبدا وكان هذا من عوامل تميزهم أثناء و قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية
أخي انا اعتقد وبدون ادنى شك بوجود بحر الأثير او بحر النترينو حسب النسخة الحديثة للتسمية لكن الموضوع هنا ليس حول "علم الأثير",أما من لايعتقد بوجوده فننبهه الى وجود حالات حيث قانون حفظ الطاقة غير مطبق
يبدو من الواضح في النهاية انني من أنصار" القانون " شريطة وجود هذا البحر الهائل من الطاقة وهو في اي نقطة من الفراغ وكل المادة بالنسبة لهذا البحر يشبه حال السمكة في البحر,وكل الظواهر المألوفة لدينا من الجاذبية والكهرومغناطيسية هي اضطرابات في هذا البحر الهائل
تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (27 يناير 2011)

*تهديد خطير للنظرية النسبية الخاصة*

السلام عليكم
في مشاركة سابقة بينا وجود مشكلة في نظرية ميكانيك الكم والآن حان دور النظرية النسبية الخاصة:
فهل تم فعلا كسر حاجز سرعة الضوء؟
فخلال ثلاثين سنة الماضية تم الاعلان عن بعض من هذه التجارب,لنلقي نظرة على الأخبار العلمية, لتكن البداية من نيتشر:
* A Quantum Threat to Special Relativity*

David Z Albert & Rivka Galchen

KEY CONCEPTS


In the universe as we experience it, we can directly affect only objects we can touch; thus, the world seems local.
Quantum mechanics, however, embraces action at a distance with a property called entanglement, in which two particles behave synchronously with no intermediary; it is nonlocal.
This nonlocal effect is not merely counterintuitive: it presents a serious problem to Einstein’s special theory of relativity, thus shaking the foundations of physics.
و الرابط هو:
http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v300/n3/full/scientificamerican0309-32.html


ايضا:
*Physicists spooked by faster-than-light information transfer*

والرابط هو:
http://www.nature.com/news/2008/080813/full/news.2008.1038.html

هناك ايضا في عالم الكم:
*Quantum mechanics: The speed of instantly*


Pairs of quantum-mechanically entangled particles seem to know at once what is happening to each other. Experiments show that even if this signalling is not instantaneous, it must be really, really fast.
One piece of Einstein's theory of relativity that has taken hold in popular imagination can be summarized by the mantra “nothing travels faster than light”. What is less well known is that the theory of quantum mechanics, which deals with the behaviour of very small systems such as atomic and subatomic particles, violates the spirit (if not the letter) of this fundamental principle.


والرابط هو:
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v454/n7206/full/454831a.html


"إن القدرة على الانطلاق على نحو أسرع من الضوء سوف تؤدى إلى العديد من النتائج الغريبة".
فهل سيكون التأثير عن بعد حقيقة رسمية؟أذكر أني وجدت هذه العبارة لأحد العلماء حول هذا الموضوع:
For instance, an astronaut moving faster than it would theoretically arrive at a destination before leaving.


قبل أن يبرح مكانه هذه ذكرتني بحقيقة كونية واردة في القرآن الكريم


يقول تعالى في كتابه العزيز:
*قَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَيُّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ*
*قَالَ عِفْريتٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ مِنْ مَقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ*
*
*
فلاحظ هنا عبارة قبل أن تقوم من مقامك و قارنها مع تصريح العالم عن السرعة التي يمكن التوصل إليها……….
و لكن هل اكتفى النبي سليمان بهذا القدر من السرعة الذي قد يكون مبهرا لأحدنا و هو الذي سأل الله تعالى أن يهبه ملك لم يؤتيه أحد من العالمين و هو النبي الذي يدرك قدر الله تعالى و قدرته في الكون اللا متناهية و علمه اللا محدود و فضله على عباده و أنه قد يؤتي من فضله من يشاء و يطلع بعض عباده على ما شاء من الأسرار الكونية و العلوم التي لا تخطر ببال أحد؟!!
لا لم يكتفي سليمان لأنه يدرك قدر الله تعالى و أراد أن يرى سرعة أقوى من تلك التي اقترحها عفريت من الجن فكانت حينذاك المبادرة من رجل أوتي من علم الله تعالى فضلا كثيرا حينما رأى عدم اكتفاء سليمان عليه السلام فكانت كلمته على قدر من الثقة و كان عمله مطابقا لكلامه صادقا و فيا لثقته بالله تعالى :
يقول تعالى في كتابه العزيز:
*قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ **فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرًّا عِنْدَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَنْ شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ*

صدق الله العظيم و بلغ رسوله المصطفى الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة و التسليم و نحن على ذلك من الشاهدين


والسلام عليكم.


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في مشاركة سابقة بينا وجود مشكلة في نظرية ميكانيك الكم والآن حان دور النظرية النسبية الخاصة:
> فهل تم فعلا كسر حاجز سرعة الضوء؟
> فخلال ثلاثين سنة الماضية تم الاعلان عن بعض من هذه التجارب,لنلقي نظرة على الأخبار العلمية, لتكن البداية من نيتشر:
> ...






السلام عليكم و حمة الله

اخي العزيز بيك لماذا لا تكتب معادلات و تذكر الأقوال المعارضه فقط؟

تبني النسبية الخاصة على فرضان
هما 
ثبات سرعة الضوء 
تعني ان c + u = c
حيث 
سرعة الضوء ‏C
سرعة اي جسم ‏u

و ثبات شكل المعادلة

ثم استخدم 
قانون بقاء الكتلة (الطاقة)
و قانون بقاء كمية التحرك

ثم استنتج 
انه يوجد علاقة بين الكتله و السرعة 
هي

m = m0 / £(1 _ (u/c)2)

كتلة السكون m0
جزر تربيعي £

ثم اوجد طاقة الحركة

و منها توصل إلى أن

الطاقة = الكتلة ¤ مربع سرعة الضوء

الاستنتاجات
اذا كان سرعة الجسم اكبر من سرعة الضوء
فإن الكتلة تخيليه
اي انه لا توجد سرعة اسرع من الضوء يا بيك

اذا كان سرعة الجسم تساوي سرعة الضوء
فإن الكتلة ملانهايه
و هي غير صحيحة 
لذالك قيل ان 
كتلة السكون لهاذا الجسم تساوي صفر

و ماذا تقول في الذين قالو ما تقول مع ان

انشتين استخدم قانون بقاء الطاقة 

و ان انشتين فسر ماقالو

وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (12 فبراير 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> اي انه لا توجد سرعة اسرع من الضوء يا بيك


معذرة، سؤالي خارج عن هذا النقاش "الجدلي" عن الطاقة
سمعت منذ بضع سنوات أن هناك تجارب وصلت لسرعات أعلى من سرعة الضوء المعروفة، فهل هذا صحيح؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 فبراير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة، سؤالي خارج عن هذا النقاش "الجدلي" عن الطاقة
> سمعت منذ بضع سنوات أن هناك تجارب وصلت لسرعات أعلى من سرعة الضوء المعروفة، فهل هذا صحيح؟



حسب النظرية لا يوجد
‏
حسب المشاهدة لا يمكن من وجة نظري ‏

لأن العين و الأجهزة البصرية تري عن طريق
انعكاس الضوء فهو يسبق الضوء فكيف يصل اليه الضوء لينعكس منه
فكيف شاهدوه‎
‎فهو إن و جد لا يرى


----------



## الثعلب2000 (14 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة، سؤالي خارج عن هذا النقاش "الجدلي" عن الطاقة
> سمعت منذ بضع سنوات أن هناك تجارب وصلت لسرعات أعلى من سرعة الضوء المعروفة، فهل هذا صحيح؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ زملكاوي تحية وبعد 
نعم هنالك شى اسرع من الضوء(يسمى مجال التايشون_جسيم يسافر اسر من الضوء) إنه المجال الذي ينتقل فية الضوء نفسه وقد قيست سرعته 202000 م/س
علماً ان سرعة الضوء تبلغ 186000 م/ساعة 
وهذا حدث على يد العالم البروفيسور جيرالد فينبرغ Gerald Feinberg من جامعة كولومبيا عام 1967
وهذا رابط فيه مجموعة من الكتب عن الطاقة الحرة وجب عليك قرائتها بتمعن حتى نصل الى الحقيقة 
الرابط 

هنا


​


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مارس 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> علماً ان سرعة الضوء تبلغ 186000 م/ساعة
> ​


من أين أتيت بهذا الرقم العجيب
هل لديك مصدر؟
بالتأكيد لا، لأن الرقم خطأ


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> من أين أتيت بهذا الرقم العجيب
> هل لديك مصدر؟
> بالتأكيد لا، لأن الرقم خطأ



جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس زملكاوي 
كلما كتبت مشاركة دعيت 
الله لك أن يوفقك للسداد
الأخ الثعلب٢٠٠٠
أخطأ في الوحدة فقط
بدل ميل \ثانية 
كتب متر \ساعة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يونيو 2011)

للرفع...


----------



## ابو نوران1 (9 يونيو 2011)

:ان مولد فارداي أحادي القطبية توجد منه نسختين f و n فالنسخة الاخيرة هي بالفعل مولد يقدم طاقة مجانية وتوجد منه نسخة حديثة ل ابروس ديبالما سنة 1977 ؟ ممكن شرح هذه النقطة لو سمحتم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يونيو 2011)

تم حذف المشاركة لمخالفتها لقوانين الملتقى .. وتكرارها في عدة مواضيع.


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اللى الاخوة المشاركين انا اسمى ايمن ابراهيم ومن اقرب الناس الى المخترع فريد حماد وهذا الموضوع حقيقى ومسجل ومعترف به من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصرية وللمتابعه يمكن مشاركة هذا الاخترع يرجى مشاهدته على شبكه اليوتيوب بالبحث ( فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى يعمل جهاز بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية) وللتواصل معه
> 
> تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## pic2007 (14 يونيو 2011)

ابو نوران1 قال:


> :ان مولد فارداي أحادي القطبية توجد منه نسختين f و n فالنسخة الاخيرة هي بالفعل مولد يقدم طاقة مجانية وتوجد منه نسخة حديثة ل ابروس ديبالما سنة 1977 ؟ ممكن شرح هذه النقطة لو سمحتم


سيدي الفاضل
تحية طيبة وبعد

للأسف فهذا الموضوع شائك ويحتاج الى وقت ليس متوفرا حاليا لدي، ربما مستقبلا ان شاء الله

المخترع ابروس ديبالما في هذا الرابط
http://depalma.pair.com
يتحدث فيه المخترع بروس ديبالما عن بعض تفاصيل هذا الاختراع، والواقع أن هذا المولد كان يعتبر تقنية عسكرية سرية وبالفعل فان ديبالما هو أول من أخرج تقنية هذا المولد للعلن، وبعد تعقب أصل هذه الفكرة من قبل لفيف من الباحثين والمؤرخين وجد أنه في الاصل كان معروفا من قبل مايكل فاراداي وهنا كان يكمن عنصر المفاجأة بالنسبة لي

ولأن السؤال كان عاما بعض الشيئ؟

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> نسمع ونقرأ ونردد جملة :: قانون حفظ الطاقة ::
> ومررنا جميعا بهذاالتعريف ​
> ...



لقد اقحمت الخالق في الفيزياء
والقران العظيم مع النظرية النسبية لايشتاين والخاطئة جملة وتفصيلا
وهذا لايجوز من الناحية العلمية ولا الدينية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> لقد اقحمت الخالق في الفيزياء
> والقران العظيم مع النظرية النسبية لايشتاين والخاطئة جملة وتفصيلا
> وهذا لايجوز من الناحية العلمية ولا الدينية


 :29:


----------



## pic2007 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> :29:


ان الدعوة الى نقاش قانون "حفظ الطاقة" هو يذكر ويشكر!! 
لكن عند التمعن في هذا الموضوع!! لا نجد نقاشا اصلا فالمسألة حلت وحتى قبل عرضها؟ هذا ما حدث هنا بالضبط!!

والمؤسف حتى اننا لا نجد قيمة تاريخية لهذا الموضوع!! "فقانون حفظ الطاقة" يعود الى العالم:
*Hermann Ludwig Ferdinand von Helmholtz* (August 31, 1821 – September 8, 1894) 
وفي نفس الوثيقة يشير هذا العالم الى حالة لا ينطبق فيها هذا القانون!!!
فهل تمت الاشارة الى ذلك؟ الاجابة بالطبع كلا
هل صحيح ان العالم تراجع عن اقواله في نهاية حياته مثل ما يقول البعض ولكن بشكل قاطع لا يوجد ما يؤكد ذلك!!

اما محاولة ربط "معارفنا" وهي معارف منقوصة وخاطئة على الأغلب وتخضع للتعديل دائما، بالقرآن العظيم الثابت والذي لا يتبدل، فهو قول على الله بدون علم، وما تجربة اوبرا الأخيرة واخواتها عنا ببعيد!!

وشكرا.


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> :29:


لا اريد الاساءه الى احد و لكن بنظري اينشتاين غبي و اناني لأنه انكر كل النظريات و التجارب العلميه التي مست نظرياته بعد ان اثبتها تسلا و غيره عمليا كل هذا من اجل المحافظه على مركزه و لكن التاريخ يحاسبه الان 
و للمزيد المعلومات معضم قوانين الفيزياء تم تعديلها منذ اكتشافها الا التي تجعل حياه بشر اكثر سهوله و تمنع اصحاب الشركات من الكسب المال (الذين جميعهم من اليهود)
الحمد الله الذين هناك اناس مثل بيتر لندرمان و دونالد سميث و ريتشارد وابر و كارل نيلسون و هيرمان بولستون و روي ماير و ستانلي ماير و العديد العديد الذين خالفو المجتمع العلمي التقليدي و الذين اناروني بعلمهم و على العموم فاني لي الفخر كما هؤلاء العلماء ان يصبحو ضمن خانه تيسلا الذي لقبوه بالجنون في اخر حياته
تحياتي


----------



## jomma (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> لا اريد الاساءه الى احد و لكن بنظري اينشتاين غبي و اناني


 
ايها السيد الكريم: هل هناك اكبر من هذه الإساءة؟
الأسلوب لم يتغير بالرغم من تغير الأسماء، ماذا تبقى لنا إذا قمنا بنعت علماء العصر الحديث بالغباء والأنانية.


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> ايها السيد الكريم: هل هناك اكبر من هذه الإساءة؟
> الأسلوب لم يتغير بالرغم من تغير الأسماء، ماذا تبقى لنا إذا قمنا بنعت علماء العصر الحديث بالغباء والأنانية.


اخي المشرف العزيز انا وصفت اينشتاين بهذه الاوصاف لأنه انكر تجارب تسلا و العديد من العلماء بذلك العصر ولو قام بالاعتراف بصحه هذه النتائج لما كما نناقش هذا النقاش بين مدرستين الكلاسيكيه و الحديثه عن قانون بقاء الطاقه فقانون بقاء الطاقه اثبت فعاليته في العديد من التطبيقات و لكن عندما تظهر نتائج التجارب تعاكس ذلك فاذا يجب تعديل هذا القانون و كما قال تعالى "ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا" وللاسف الشديد ان معضم مهندسين الكهرباء لم يطلعو المقاله الاصليه لماكسويل (و هي موجوده في النت لمن يبحث عنها) فهي توضح انه لم يعرف كيف يمثل التيار الكهربائي و بعد محاولات عديده متل المعادلات بعشرين متغير و لم يقبلها المجتمع العلمي انذاك(لا توجد امكانيه لحساب 20 متغير و هي مستحيله ياستخادم ورقه و قلم) و بعد ذلك بسط المعادلات بالشكل المعروف الان و رغم ذلك فان تيسلا قال في احد محاضراته سنه 1900 بعد ان وجد نوع جديد من الطاقه الكهربائيه لا يوجد لها مجال مغناطيس ان وصف ماكسويل للطاقه الكهربائيه يعتبر شعر 
باختصار انا لا اجب اينشتاين لأنه كتم العلم من اجل المناصب و المال و احترم تيسلا لأن همه الوحيد هو خير البشريه و البحث العلمي البحت(الرجاء قراءه التاريخ و المنشورات العلميه للتاكد من ذلك)

تحياتي


----------



## jomma (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> باختصار انا لا اجب اينشتاين لأنه كتم العلم من اجل المناصب و المال و احترم تيسلا لأن همه الوحيد هو خير البشريه و البحث العلمي البحت(الرجاء قراءه التاريخ و المنشورات العلميه للتاكد من ذلك)
> 
> تحياتي


 سيدي الكريم، بالتأكيد كل إنسان له ان يحب وان يكره، ولكن معلوماتي المتواضعة عن هذا العالم ان جميع علماء العصر لن يرضوا بوصفه بالغباء، وفضل هذا الإنسان على الحياة العصرية هو كبير بلا شك.

سيدي الكريم، هل وصلنا من العلم والتقدم في عالمنا العربي لدرجة ان ننعت العلماء بالغباء؟:70:

تحياتي:81:​


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> سيدي الكريم، بالتأكيد كل إنسان له ان يحب وان يكره، ولكن معلوماتي المتواضعة عن هذا العالم ان جميع علماء العصر لن يرضوا بوصفه بالغباء، وفضل هذا الإنسان على الحياة العصرية هو كبير بلا شك.
> 
> سيدي الكريم، هل وصلنا من العلم والتقدم في عالمنا العربي لدرجة ان ننعت العلماء بالغباء؟:70:
> 
> تحياتي:81:​



كلامك صحيح على عين و الراس و لكن هذا يمثل رايي الشخصي فكما اسلفت بغض النظر عن اثره في العلم انه اوقف تطور البحث العلمي ل 70 سنه (و العداد شغال) فانا كمهندس كهرباء انا اشعر بما يشعر تسلا في اخر حياته الان لأنه كلما تكلمت و حاولت ان اقدم proposal للاي دكتور في جامعه لأجراء بحوث في هذا المجال فاواجه اما الرفض او اسوء الاستهزاء اجبرت ان اقوم بالتجارب على شكل مصغر (لأنها مكلفه) و انا اتهم اينشتاين لما انا فيه على العموم تقبل اعتذاري لنعت اينشتاين بالقاب على العلن 

تحياتي


----------



## jomma (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*


eng.alrawi قال:



كلامك صحيح على عين و الراس و لكن هذا يمثل رايي الشخصي فكما اسلفت بغض النظر عن اثره في العلم انه اوقف تطور البحث العلمي ل 70 سنه (و العداد شغال) فانا كمهندس كهرباء انا اشعر بما يشعر تسلا في اخر حياته الان لأنه كلما تكلمت و حاولت ان اقدم proposal للاي دكتور في جامعه لأجراء بحوث في هذا المجال فاواجه اما الرفض او اسوء الاستهزاء اجبرت ان اقوم بالتجارب على شكل مصغر (لأنها مكلفه) و انا اتهم اينشتاين لما انا فيه على العموم تقبل اعتذاري لنعت اينشتاين بالقاب على العلن

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


eng.alrawi قال:


> *تحياتي*



* سيدي الكريم، كيف اوقف اينشتاين العلم ونحن في عصر الكمبيوتر والإنترنت والموبيل والساتالايت، نحن الآن نتواصل ونتناقش عبر مسافات تقدر بالآف الأميال، نحن في عصر المكوك الفضائي وغزو الفضاء، وغير ذلك كثير. هل اوقف اينشتاين العلم حقا؟:70:*


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> * سيدي الكريم، كيف اوقف اينشتاين العلم ونحن في عصر الكمبيوتر والإنترنت والموبيل والساتالايت، نحن الآن نتواصل ونتناقش عبر مسافات تقدر بالآف الأميال، نحن في عصر المكوك الفضائي وغزو الفضاء، وغير ذلك كثير. هل اوقف اينشتاين العلم حقا؟:70:*



نعم فكما ذكرت نحن في عصر الاتصالات و احد اكتشافات تسلا هو نقل الطاقه الكهربائيه بلااسلاك عن طريق الارض كناقل و قد اوضحها بيتر لندرمان و غيره من العلماء و في السنوات الاخيره اثبت عمليا بانه من الممكن ان تنقل الاشاره الرادويه باستخدام الارض كوسيط و بسرعه ضعف سرعه الضوء فتخيل كيف سيكون عصرنا اذا تم تطبيق هذا الاكتشاف 

في المرفقات المقاله الاصليه لتسلا تتحدث عن الوايرليس

تحياتي و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> اخي المشرف العزيز انا وصفت اينشتاين بهذه الاوصاف لأنه انكر تجارب تسلا و العديد من العلماء بذلك العصر


‎
أخي العزيز هل تصف كل من أنكر تجارب تسلا بالغباء فكل العلماء أنكرو ذلك فهل الجميع اغبياء !!

و مع ذلك لك أن تصف ذلك إذا أثبت صحته بالاثبات و لكن حتى الآن لم تذكر أي شيء و بدأت بالنهاية بالوصف بالعلماء بالغباء و لم تفسر ذلك و هل حتى لو اخطأو نصفهم بالغباء !!





eng.alrawi قال:


> ‎
> ولو قام بالاعتراف بصحه هذه النتائج لما كما نناقش هذا النقاش بين مدرستين الكلاسيكيه و الحديثه عن قانون بقاء الطاقه فقانون بقاء الطاقه اثبت فعاليته في العديد من التطبيقات و لكن عندما تظهر نتائج التجارب تعاكس ذلك فاذا يجب تعديل هذا القانون و كما قال تعالى "ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا"



لم أحد ينكر ما تقول و لكن ما هي التجارب الحقيقية التي تعاكس قانون بقاء الطاقة !!


----------



## eng.alrawi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ‎
> أخي العزيز هل تصف كل من أنكر تجارب تسلا بالغباء فكل العلماء أنكرو ذلك فهل الجميع اغبياء !!
> 
> و مع ذلك لك أن تصف ذلك إذا أثبت صحته بالاثبات و لكن حتى الآن لم تذكر أي شيء و بدأت بالنهاية بالوصف بالعلماء بالغباء و لم تفسر ذلك و هل حتى لو اخطأو نصفهم بالغباء !!
> ...



لا يحق لي ان اثبت شي فكل معلوماتي و خبرتي 3 سنين فقط هذا الفديو 

فديو لبيتر لندرمان له عده محاضرات و تجارب مسجله هذه احد تجاربه 

http://youtu.be/Y4m82cvThd8

و هي توضيح شامل و اثبات لا يقبل الجدل و لاحقا ساقوم بارفاق براءات اختراع تسلا اذا كنت تريد قراءه التفاصيل و اذا كنت مستعجل بامكانك الذهاب قراءتها من هنا 

http://www.google.com/patents?id=CLJIAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false
تحياتي و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## eng.alrawi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ‎ لم تفسر ذلك و هل حتى لو اخطأو نصفهم بالغباء



اخي العزيز انا كما اسلفت ان اينشتاين عارض كل من حاول ان يخل بنظريته افلا يعتبر هذا غباء؟ لأن لكل فاعده شواذ و كما قال تسلا في مقاله the true wireless (ارفقتها في المشاركه السابقه)
"the history shows that theories are perishable"


----------



## ايهابووو (5 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي للاخوة المشاركين لفت نظري مشاركة الاخ zamalkawy

والاخ fagralsabah

الاخ فجر الصباح قال مثال لو ارننا وصلنا تيار كهربائي الى ملف لمدة ساعة وقطعنا التيار فاين ذهب المجال

المغناطيسي المتولد هل تم فنائه فكان جواب الاخ زملكاوي على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=193096

يا شباب اريد ان اقول شيئا 

الملف المغناطيسي هنا قد عمل نفس عمل مكثفة بسيطة في حالة قطعها وليس في حالة وصلها 

يعني المكثفة البسيطة هي عبارة عن سكتين معدنيتين متوازيتين احدهما موصول بقطب سالب والاخر بالموجب

لكن لا يوجد اتصال بينهما هذا مبدأ المكثفة البسيطة طيب لو قطعنا التيار اين ذهبت الطاقة التي مررناها بالمكثفة 

لقد تم تخزينها داخل المكثفة يا حبيبي يعني انت بعد قطع التيار ضع طرفي المكثفة على يديك فسوف تنصعق بالكهرباء المخزنة فيها الى ان تفرغ الكهرباء

اضافة الى انه جزء من هذه الطاقة تم ترجمته على شكل حرارة لان المكثفة ( السكتين المعدنيتين ) سنجدهما 

حرارتهما مرتفعة قليلا 

الآن المثال الذي ضربته يا فجر الصباح نفس الشيئ الملف النحاسي هذا قد خزن الطاقة داخله وجزء من الطاقة 

تم فقده على شكل حرارة بدليل انه بعد قطع التيار ضع طرفي الملف النحاسي على يديك وسوف تشعر بصعقة كهربائية 

دليل ان الطاقة هنا لم تفنى انما تخزنت داخل الملف النحاسي على فكرة لن تشعر بهذه الصعقة في حال كان التيار منخفض 

والى جميع الاخوة الذين يؤمنون بامكانية فناء الطاقة وتوليدها من العدم انصحهم بمشاهدة موضوعي على الرابط التالي فقد يفيدهم بعض الشيئ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=239968&page=2


----------



## pic2007 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*في صميم الموضوع*



pic2007 قال:


> ان الدعوة الى نقاش قانون "حفظ الطاقة" هو يذكر ويشكر!!
> لكن عند التمعن في هذا الموضوع!! لا نجد نقاشا اصلا فالمسألة حلت وحتى قبل عرضها؟ هذا ما حدث هنا بالضبط!!
> 
> والمؤسف حتى اننا لا نجد قيمة تاريخية لهذا الموضوع!! "فقانون حفظ الطاقة" يعود الى العالم:
> ...


من هو مكتشف "قانون حفظ الطاقة"؟
نفس هذا العالم وفي نفس الوثيقة يشير هذا العالم الى وجود استثناء لهذا "القانون"!!!
وما يجعلني متأكد من ان ادعاء وجهة النظر الرسمية من ان هذا العالم قد تراجع عن اعتقاده بوجود استثناء لهذا "القانون" هو محض افتراء!! لأن هذا العالم هو ليس من النوع الاكاديمي فقط!! فهو من المستكشفين ايضا كما ان له براءات اختراع، اي انه انسان تطبيقي بالاضافة الى كونه نظري، لذا عندما نفترض ان قوله السابق هو مدعوم تجريبيا، وانه ليدرك معظم الباحثين في هذا المجال بان وشائع هذا العالم تحوز على هذه الخواص الغريبة {الموجة الطولية} في بعض الظروف!!! يبدو ان هذا العالم قد اختبر الموجة الطولية!!!!!

وعليه فان الافتراض السابق منطقي ومقبول!! 

وما يزيد الامر تأكيدا مادار من حديث بين ذلك العالم وتيسلا في معرض شيكاغو عندما اخبره الأخير عزمه على نقل الطاقة لاسلكيا و... وغير ذلك

ملاحظة: بالتأكيد لن تبقى الوثائق "العلمية" والتي تشير الى كامل القصة مطمورة الى الأبد فان آجلا او عاجلا ستظهر للنور

وشكرا.


----------



## Ahmaaad (5 نوفمبر 2011)

فديوا لنظرية تسيلا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml6cedjSt70&feature=related

انا لست مهندس كهربائي بالمناسبه لكن حبيت أشارك 

سلام


----------



## Ahmaaad (5 نوفمبر 2011)

فديوا أيضا يطرح أسئله؟ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA5i93-kGeo&feature=related

وهنا مجرد أختبار آخر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGk3O-zg2E8&feature=related


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> لا يحق لي ان اثبت شي فكل معلوماتي و خبرتي 3 سنين فقط



ثلاث سنوات أخي و لم تستطيع أن تثبت شيء !!

أخي عندي سؤال أريد أن تجاوب عليه بصراحة

كم من السنوات تحتاج لتثبت ذلك نظريا و عمليا ؟


----------



## eng.alrawi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmaaad قال:


> فديوا لنظرية تسيلا
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml6cedjst70&feature=related
> 
> ...


 
الله يهديك يا بوحميد ليش مستعجل انا احاول شرح هذه النجربه و بدأت الاساسيات الان الكل سيريد مني المزيد و انا بطئ في الكتابه و نحن في ايام عيد 

على العموم مشكور و انا سعيد لأن هناك شخص مقتنع بتجارب تسلا 

تحياتي 

و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## eng.alrawi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmaaad قال:


> فديوا أيضا يطرح أسئله؟
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va5i93-kgeo&feature=related
> 
> ...



الاختبار الاول نجحت في تطبيقه ملف تسلا يستهلك 640 وات و الطاقه الناتجه 1100 وات و استخدمت ملف تسلا عادي عمودي مع ملف مستقبل (نفس الثانوي) انا الان احاول ضبط التردد قبل بناء محول ثانوي اكبر و عدد من المستقبلات (اسلاك اللف غاليه) لأن العديد من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع قالو يانه بامكانك الحصول حتى الى 10 اضعاف القدره المستخدمه و بعون الله ساحققه 

الفيديو الثاني جميل و لكن الملف صغير جدا على الرغم من هذا شغل مصباح 110 فولت ببطاريه 9 فولت صحيح ان كفاءه الملف ليست عاليه(بامكانه تشغيل مصباح عادي او اكثر و ليس الليد اذا اضبط اللفات) و لكنه مشروع جميل بالنسبه لهاوي 

تحياتي


----------



## وضاح عطار (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع هام للنقاش - مبدأ حفظ الطاقة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


قرأت في هذا المنتدى والكثير من المنتديات الأخرى جدلا كبيرا حول مبدأ حفظ الطاقة .

وهذا الجدل موجود منذ زمن طويل جدا وهو ليس بجديد .

فهناك فريق يؤمن بهذا المبدأ وفريق لا يؤمن به ويعتبره مؤامرة من قبل أصحاب شركات النفط والدول المستفيدة من هذه الصناعات .

واسمحوا لي هنا أن أبين بعض الحقائق الغائبة التي إن تكشفت فسوف تقرب الرأيين ليصبح رأيا واحدا إن شاء الله .

أولا يجب أن نعتقد ونؤمن علميا وعقليا ومنطقيا أن الطاقة لا يمكن خلقها من عدم وأن هذا المبدأ صحيح حتما ويجب على أصحاب الرأي الثاني جعل هذا المبدأ منطلق لهما .

ثانيا فعلا هناك مؤامرة من قبل أصحاب الشركات النفطية تتمثل في الكثير من الأمور للحفاظ على مصالحها .

ويتجلى هذا الأمر في أنها تشتري الكثير من براءات الإختراع المفيدة التي تقلل من استهلاك الوقود وتخفيها وتمنعها ولا تنفذها عمليا .

فأي اختراع يجعل استهلاك الوقود أقل من حد معين فهي تحاربه محاربة شديدة إن استطاعت .


الآن سأثبت للمتشككين في مبدأ حفظ الطاقة والذين هم غالبا لم يدرسوا الهندسة الميكانيكية تحديدا أو أحد فروع الفيزياء أنه مبدأ صحيح انطلاقا من قانون أنيشتاين الشهير E=mc2 الذي يعرفه الجميع .

في هذا القانون الشهير يقول بكل صراحة أن الطاقة تكافيء الكتلة أي المادة .

ونحن نؤمن ونعتقد أن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو القادر فقط على خلق المادة من العدم ولا يمكن لأي مخلوق أن يخلق مادة أي طاقة من العدم .

إذن هذا المبدأ منسجم مع العقيدة ومنسجم مع العلم ولا يوجد تعارض والحمد لله بين العلم وبين عقيدتنا الإسلامية الصحيحة .

الإشكال الذي يقع فيه أصحاب الفريق الثاني الذين لا يؤمنون بهذا المبدأ هو خلطهم وعدم تفريقهم بين خلق الطاقة من العدم وبين زيادة المردود لعملية تحويل الطاقة من شكل لآخر .

فهم يتصورون أن الزيادة في المردود هو خلق طاقة من العدم ولكنه في الحقيقة ليس كذلك.

لأنه بكل بساطة هو مجرد عملية تحويل طاقة من شكل لآخر ناجحة أكثر وبضياعات أقل .

لنأخذ مثال بسيط جدا وهو مصباح الإنارة اللمبة من الطراز القديم الذي يسخن جدا .

فهو يستهلك كمية كبيرة من الطاقة بحيث أن جزءا بسيطا منها يتحول إلى ضوء والجزء الأكبر يتحول إلى حرارة التي هي عبارة عن هدر كبير في الطاقة أنت لا تستفيد منها أبدا .

لأن التقنية المستخدمة بها تعتمد على تسخين سلك التنغستين فيتوهج ويعطي إنارة .

تطورت التقنية مع مصابيح النيون لتعتمد انتاج الضوء على تأين غاز النيون وليس على تسخين سلك وبذلك تم توفير الكثير من الهدر الكهربائي .

وهكذا تم استخدام غازات أخرى في المصابيح الحديثة التي قللت الهدر الكهربائي أكثر فأكثر الذي يضيع على شكل حرارة .

هذا مثال بسيط جدا لفهم مبدأ زيادة المردود في تحويل الطاقة من شكل لشكل آخر .


ومهما فعلنا فنحن لن نصل لمردود أكبر من 100% .

أي أنه لا يمكن أبدا ومن سابع المستحيلات أن نحصل على طاقة أكبر من التي استهلكناها والتي تصبح هنا خلق طاقة والذي اتفقنا أو شرحنا قبلا أن الطاقة هي كتلة أي مادة ولا يمكن خلق مادة من العدم أبدا .

وفي الحقيقة فإن المردود لا يمكن أن يصل حتى إلى مجرد 100% ولا بد من حدوث ضياعات وإلا لن تعمل أجهزة تحويل الطاقة أساسا .

طبعا هذا الكلام قد لا يفهمه إلا من درس هندسة الميكانيك مثلي .


أخيرا قد لا يزال هذا الكلام غير مقنع لأصحاب الرأي الثاني ويمكنهم أن يطرحوا ما عندهم من اشكالات لكي نجيب عنها بشكل علمي ومنطقي إن شاء الله .

وأنا متأكد من أن الكثير من الاشكالات سوف تزول وبذلك يصبح التفكير علميا ومنطقيا وعلى الطريق الصحيح بإذن الله .

شكرا لصبركم على قراءة هذا الموضوع وشكرا أكثر لو شاركتموني فيه .


----------



## وضاح عطار (14 ديسمبر 2011)

لا أعرف سبب دمج موضوعي مع موضوع قديم منذ أكثر من سنتين بهذه الطريقة 

المنتدى مليء بالمواضيع المتشابهة ومع ذلك لم يتم دمجها .

على العموم حصل خير ونكمل هنا إن شاء الله .


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 ديسمبر 2011)

وضاح عطار قال:


> لا أعرف سبب دمج موضوعي مع موضوع قديم منذ أكثر من سنتين بهذه الطريقة
> 
> المنتدى مليء بالمواضيع المتشابهة ومع ذلك لم يتم دمجها .



جزاك الله كل خير أخي وضاح عطار تم دمج الموضوع للتشابة مع هذا الموضوع و للاستفادة من المشاركات السابقة في موضوعك و لكي لا نبدأ من جديد *

*


وضاح عطار قال:


> على العموم حصل خير و نكمل هنا إن شاء الله .



*خير إن شاء الله و نشكرك على حسن تقديرك*
*

و جزاك الله كل خير
*


----------



## وضاح عطار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

حياك الله أخي محمد وشكرا لك

------------------------------------

الإشكال الثاني الذي يقع فيه من لا يؤمن بمبدأ حفظ الطاقة هو الخلط بين مصدر طاقة جديد مكتشف أو يمكن اكتشافه لاحقا وبين اعتبار ذلك خلق للطاقة .


أبسط مثال على ذلك هو الطاقة المغناطيسية للأرض الذي هو بكل بساطة مشابه لطاقة الشمس أو طاقة الرياح من حيث أنه مصدر مجاني للطاقة .

فمن الممكن نظريا على الأقل اختراع جهاز ما يمكنه الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة المغناطيسية للأرض لانتاج طاقة يمكن الاستفادة عمليا منها .


هذا الأمر إن حصل فهو ليس خلق للطاقة بل هو استغلال لمصدر طاقة جديد .


----------



## حاحا_2008 (27 أبريل 2013)

ردا على مايسمى قانون حفظ الطاقة نقول

ا- ان مسئلة مايسمى بحفظ الطاقة هي نظرية والنظرية هي قانون والقانون عبارة عن فرضيات والفرضيات اشياء غير ثابتة اي قابلة للصواب والخطأ كما عرف ذلك الدكتور اميل ضوبط الزائر في الجامعات الأمريكية في كتابه * كتاب [مرشد المعلّمين في أصول تدريس العلوم] الجزء 1، ص100* وبالتالي فيسمى امر غير ثابت يتنافى مع عقائد المسلمين في ان الله خالق كل شىء قال تعالى وخلق كل شىء فمن العصبية والغباء الزام الناس بنظرية ما على الرغم باعترافهم ان تعريف النظرية انها مجرد فرضيات

2- ان شطري القانون ينقض بعضهم تماما فيقولوا الطاقة لاتفنى ولاتستحدث من العدم ولكن تتحول من صورة لاخرى
فلاحظ معي مالون بالأحمر فان واضع النظرية يصرح في بداية الأمر بإن الطاقة هي إله في وجه نظره فلا تفنى ولاتتبدى وعبر عن هذا بلا تستحدث من العدم ثم نقض كلامه تماما فقال وتتحول من صورة لاخرى فالتحول والتغير اكبر ادلة الحدوث فهو اما من زيادة لنقصان او العكس اي كان في حالة ابتدئت منها وحالة انتهت إليها وهذا هو مفهوم التحول الذي صرح به صاحب النظرية المتناقض فالتحول والتغير باي لغة وثقافة هي انتقال من حال لحال فيبتدأ من شىء وينتهي عند شىء فيتضح بطلان نظرية حفظ الطاقة من شطريها وانها عبارة عن فلسفة متناقضة ليست فيها ذرة منطقية او عقلانية لأن من ثبتت له الألوهية وهو الله استحال ان يسبق بعدم اي يبتدأ اي يتغير من حال لحال لأن من تغير فقد ثبتت له البداية ومن ثبتت له البداية انتفت عنه الأزلية ومن انتفت عنه الأزلية افتقر لموجد واستحال ان يوجد ذاته لاستحالة ان يكون موجود قبل ذاته فيوجد ذاته اي استحال التقاء العدم والوجود معا فالرب سبحانه لايبتدأ فلن يتحول ولن يفنى لأنه لم تثبت له بداية فلا مكان يحويه ولاسماء تظله وتقيه فلا كل الاماكن محيطة به ولامكان بعينه ولاكل الأزمان تجري عليه ولازمان بعينه بل هو الموجود ازلا وابدا بلا مكان ولاجهة وغاية المعرفة به الايقان بإن لاتدركه وانى تدرك من لايدرك وانى تتوهم من لايتوهم والحمد لله الذي لم يجعل سبيلا للوصول إلى معرفته إلا بالعجز عن معرفته 

ولايوصف الله بصفات الجمال ولا القبح لأنه ليس جسم ولاجسد ولاصورة ومن وصفه بجمال او قبح فقد كفر ومن كفر فعليه بالشهادتين تعصمه من عذاب يوم عظيم يوم لاينفع إلا من اتى الله بقلب سليم 


وكل ماصورته العقول والافكار وحدته الاماكن والاقطار وادركته الاعين والابصار وجرت عليه الاقدار فليس هو الواحد القهار ومن زعم غير ذلك فهو من الكفار


----------



## jomma (29 أبريل 2013)

حاحا_2008 قال:


> ردا على مايسمى قانون حفظ الطاقة نقول
> 
> ا- ان مسئلة مايسمى بحفظ الطاقة هي نظرية والنظرية هي قانون والقانون عبارة عن فرضيات والفرضيات اشياء غير ثابتة اي قابلة للصواب والخطأ كما عرف ذلك الدكتور اميل ضوبط الزائر في الجامعات الأمريكية في كتابه * كتاب [مرشد المعلّمين في أصول تدريس العلوم] الجزء 1، ص100* وبالتالي فيسمى امر غير ثابت يتنافى مع عقائد المسلمين في ان الله خالق كل شىء قال تعالى وخلق كل شىء فمن العصبية والغباء الزام الناس بنظرية ما على الرغم باعترافهم ان تعريف النظرية انها مجرد فرضيات
> 
> ...



سيدي الكريم: من صاغ قانون حفظ الطاقة ليس بعربي ولكنه بالتأكيد يؤمن بوجود الله وقدرته على الخلق والإفناء، والصياغة التي اشرت اليها للقانون قد تسبب بعض اللبس، الترجمة الحرفية للقانون ان الطاقة لا يمكن خلقها او تحطيمها "Energy can never be created nor destroyed" لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الخالق وهو وحده سبحانه قادر على خلقها وتحطيمها وليس البشر، القانون سيدي الكريم لا يتعرض لقدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن يحجم قدرة البشر على خلق الطاقة وتحطيمها، ولكن في مقدورنا نحن البشر تحويلها من صورة إلى أخرى وهذا ما نفعله عند تحويلنا للطاقة المخزونة في الوقود إلى طاقة كهربائية على سبيل المثال. لم نسمع بأحد من البشر ان قام بخلق الطاقة أو أفناءها. بارك الله فيك.


----------



## سلطان السيد (29 أبريل 2013)

ردا على مجرد سؤال : اين ذهبت الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة ؟ الجواب تحولت من طاقة كهربائية الى طاقة مغناطيسية وهي شكل من اشكال الطاقة واعتقد بان مبدأ مصونية الطاقة لايزال ثابتا علميا اما عن سؤالك كيف تجدها فانه في اغلب الاحيان لا تستطيع استرجاع الطاقة فهي تنتشر في المحيط - وانا اؤيد تماما ما ذهبت اليه بتحفظك بان هناك نظام معزول او ان تعتبر الارض نظام معزول لا اعتقد ان الارض نظام معزول في تتفاعل مع الكون المحيط بها والحدود بعلم الله اما الانظمة المعزولة فهي من صنع الانسان ونظريا تعتبر تقريبا معزولة وهناك دائما شي من الضياع حسب تصميم النظام والله اعلم - ملا حظة هامة : عندما نقول بان الطاقة لاتخلق من العدم نعني بالنسبة للبشر وليس لله الخالق لكل شي .


----------



## حاحا_2008 (29 أبريل 2013)

استاذ سلطان السيد واضع نظرية مايسمى حفظ الطاقة متناقض وليس مؤمن بالله لأن واضعه كافر فكيف يكون مؤمن بقدرة الله وهو لايعرفه فالكفار نصارى ويهود ووثنين اتفقوا على عقيدة اعتقاد الجسمية في حق الله وواما عن نص النظرية فما سطرته لك هو المسطور في اغلب الكتب العربية والمنهجية منها وقد تحدث بوش في اساسيات الفيزياء بزعمه بقدم المادة اي ازليته على الرغم من اعترافه بتحوله ان مسئلة مايسمى بحفظ الطاقة هي نظرية والنظرية هي قانون والقانون عبارة عن فرضيات والفرضيات اشياء غير ثابتة اي قابلة للصواب والخطأ كما عرف ذلك الدكتور اميل ضوبط الزائر في الجامعات الأمريكية في كتابه * كتاب [مرشد المعلّمين في أصول تدريس العلوم] الجزء 1، ص100*


----------



## حسام الحسني (17 أكتوبر 2017)

اشكركم علي منحي هذه المعلومات


----------

